# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  فوائد متفرقة ومتنوعة !!! ٢٠٢٠ !!!!

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• ‏و(أفريقية) سميت باسم افريقين ابن قيس بن صيفي الحميري وهو الذي افتتح افريقية وسميت به وقتل ملكها  (جرجير)
 ويومئذ سميت  (البربر) قال لهم ما اكثر بربرتكم


[ وفيات الأعيان ٥٥/1 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" سنة ثلاث  عشرة  وخمسمائة مئة  ه* 


وفيها ظهر قبر إبراهيم خليل الله عليه السلام وإسحاق ويعقوب، ورآهم جماعةٌ لم تبل أجسادهم، وعندهم في تلك المغار قناديل من ذهبٍ وفضّة. قاله حمزة بن القلانسي في تاريخه.

[ العبر في خبر من غبر ٤٠٠/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سنة ثلاث  عشرة  وخمسمائة مئة  ه* 


وفيها ظهر قبر إبراهيم خليل الله عليه السلام وإسحاق ويعقوب، ورآهم جماعةٌ لم تبل أجسادهم، وعندهم في تلك المغار قناديل من ذهبٍ وفضّة. قاله حمزة بن القلانسي في تاريخه.

[ العبر في خبر من غبر ٤٠٠/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"أول من صاد بالصقر"؟

‏قال ابن حجر:(أول من صاد به من العرب الحارث بن معاوية بن ثور الكندي، ثم اشتهر الصيد به بعده)

‏فتح الباري(51/9)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وَقَالَ ثَعْلَب: الْقُرْآن أصل لكل علم بِهِ فقه الْعلمَاء

قال العيني في " عمدة القاري :

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لفتـةٌ تربويّـةٌ ..

قال أبو حامد بن الشرقي: سمعت عبدالرحمن [بن بشر] يقول: " احتلمتُ فدعا أبي عبدَالرزاق ، وأصحابَ الحديث الغُرباء، فلما فرغوا من الطّعام قال: اشهدوا أن ابني قد احتلم وهو ذا يسمعُ من عبدالرزاق ، وقد سمعَ من سفيان بن عيينة ".

قلتُ [ القائل هو الذهبيّ ] : «هذا الإعلامُ إيلامٌ للصبيّ ، وتخجيلٌ له »

سير أعلام النبلاء (٣٤٢/١٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال حمزة السهمي:سألت الدارقطني أن يصنف كتابا في ضعفاء المحدثين، فقال: أليس عندك كتاب ابن عدي؟ قلت: نعم، قال: فيه كفاية لا يزاد علي    


" تاريخ جرجان  (٢٦٧) "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• حدثني الوليد بن عتبة الدمشقي وإسحاق بن إبراهيم، قالا: حدثنا بقية بن الوليد قال: حدثني حصن بن مالك الفزاري قال: سمعت شيخا يكنى أبا محمد- وكان قديما- يحدث عن حذيفة بن اليمان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال: اقرأوا القرآن بلحون العرب وأصواتها وإياكم ولحن أهل الفسق وأهل المكايس فإنه سيجيء من بعدي قوم يرجعون بالقرآن ترجيع الغناء والرهبانية والنوح لا يجاوز حناجرهم مفتونة قلوبهم وقلوب الذين يعجبهم شأنهم. قال بقية: ليس له إلا حديث واحد وهو من أهل الإفريقية.



[ المعرفة والتاريخ، ٤٨٠/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة

قال العلامة المباركفوري -"اتفق االمحققون من أهل التاريخ ،وأهل الهيئة والماهية في الحساب الفلكي،على أن الكسوف الذي وقع يوم مات ابراهيم وقع يوم ٢٨،او يوم ٢٩ من شهر شوال  سنة ١٠ من الهجرة الموافق ٢٧ يناير ٦٣٢ في الساعة الثامنة والثلاثين دقيقة صباحا" انتهى نقلا من توضيح الأحكام من  بلوغ المرام*.

-------------
* للشيخ / عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن البسام -رحمه الله -:٦٠/٣).
__________
لذلك سيكون الكسوف المتوقع حدوثه يوم الأحد مشابه تماما للكسوف الذي حدث في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم وفاة ولده إبراهيم.
وفي التاريخ ذاته28شوال أو 29.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فِيهِ دلَالَة لِلْقَائِلين بِجَوَاز خلو الزَّمَان عَن الْمُجْتَهد على مَا هُوَ مَذْهَب الْجُمْهُور خلافًا للحنابلة.

* مذهب الجمهور جواز خلو الزمان من مجتهد 
* مذهب الحنابلة بعدم خلو الزمان من مجتهد .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الولد 

يقع على الذكر والانثى .

النسمة تطلق على الذّكر وَالْأُنْثَى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الْعقل مَحَله الْقلب لَا الدِّمَاغ، وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اسم أبي طَالب: عبد منَاف، على الْمَشْهُور

وَأم عَليّ: فَاطِمَة بنت أَسد بن هَاشم بن عبد منَاف وَهِي أول هاشمية ولدت هاشميا، أسلمت وَهَاجَرت إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وَتوفيت فِي حَيَاة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَصلى عَلَيْهَا رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَنزل فِي قبرها.

ضربه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن ملجم الْمرَادِي، من حمير، بِسيف مَسْمُوم فأوصله دماغه فِي لَيْلَة الْجُمُعَة وَمَات بِالْكُوفَةِ لَيْلَة الْأَحَد تَاسِع عشر رَمَضَان سنة أَرْبَعِينَ عَن ثَلَاث وَسِتِّينَ سنة، وَكَانَ آدم اللَّوْن أصلع ربعَة، أَبيض الرَّأْس واللحية، وَرُبمَا خضب لحيته، وَكَانَت لَهُ لحية كثة طَوِيلَة، حسن الْوَجْه كَأَنَّهُ الْقَمَر لَيْلَة الْبَدْر، ضحوك السن، وقبره بِالْكُوفَةِ، وَلكنه غيب خوفًا من الْخَوَارِج، وَلَيْسَ فِي الصَّحَابَة من اسْمه: عَليّ بن أبي طَالب غَيره،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله:
كانت سوق الجهاد قائمة في بني أمية، ليس لهم شغل الا ذلك، وقد اذلوا الكفر وأهله، وامتلأت قلوب المشركين من المسلمين رعباً، لا يتوجه المسلمون الى قطرٌ من الأقطار الا اخذوه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" إبراهيم بن إسحاق بن عيسى بن أصبغ بن خالد بن يزيد:"

-  من موالي بني أمية، من أهل باجة. يكنى: أبا إسحاق.
كان: من أهل العلم؛ وكان: صاحب صلاة بلده؛ وكانت له - ببقي بن مخلد - صحبة. وتوفي (رحمه الله) : سنة ثمان وستين ومائتين؛ وهو: ابن ذلك، عن بعض أهله.


[ابن الفرضي، تاريخ علماء الأندلس، ١٧/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وصية الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لمن بعدهم من العلماء:
قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه: "اتقوا الله يا معشر القراء، وخذوا طريق من قبلكم، فوالله لئن اتبعتموه لقد سبقتم سبقاً بعيداً، ولئن تركتموه يميناً وشمالاً لقد ضللتم ضلالاً بعيداً"
جامع بيان العلم (1809)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏﴿ ونهى النفس عن الهوى ﴾

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

‏ﻣُﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻬوى ﺗُﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺎم ﻣﻦ ﻟﻮ ﺃﻗسم ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻷبره ، فيقضى له من ﺍﻟحوائج ﺃضعاف ﺃضعاف مافاته ﻣن ﻫواه .
روضة المحبين / 484.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❌ اضرار الحزن والغم على العقل

 قال الإمام ابن حبان رحمهُ اللّٰه عن صفات⁩ ⁧العقلاء⁩ : 

ولا ينبغي للعاقل أن يغتمَّ ؛ لأن الغمَّ لا ينفع وكثرة الغمِّ تزري بالعقل ، ولا ينبغي أن يحزن ؛ لأن الحزن لا يرد ⁧ المصيبة ، ودوام ⁧ الحزن ينقص العقل ⁩.

روضة العقلاء (٣٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.        *كلام مخيف* 

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

" فكيف يوفق لحسن الخاتمة من أغفل الله سبحانه قلبه عن ذكره ، و اتبع هواه و كان أمره فرطا ، فَبَعِيدٌ مَن قَلبُه بعيد من الله تعالى ، غافل عنه ، مُتَعَبَّدٌ لهواه ، مُسَيَّرٌ لشهواته ، و لسانه يابس من ذكره ، و جوارحه معطلة من طاعته مشتغلة بمعصية الله ، أن يوفق لحسن الخاتمة "

الجواب الكافي (62)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

“الإنسانُ إذا لَم يحرِص على علاجِ مرضِ قلبِه، فإنّه يُعاقَب بزيادةِ المرضِ، لقولِ الله -عزّ وجلّ-:
﴿فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٞ فَزَادَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ مَرَضٗاۖ 
وَلَهُمۡ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمُۢ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكۡذِبُونَ﴾".

أحكام القرآن لابن عثيمين ١/ ٨٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :  وإنما التوكل المأمور به ما اجتمع فيه مقتضى :
■ 1) *التوحيد* .
■ 2) *والعقل* .
■ 3) *والشرع* .


[ الفتاوى (١٠/٣٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان زبيد اليامي الكوفي  مؤذن مسجده، فكان يقولُ للصبيان: تعالوا، فصلوا، أهب لكم جوزاً.

فكانوا يُصلون، ثم يُحيطون به.

فقيل له في ذلك ! 
فقال: وما عليَّ أن أشتري لهم جوزًا بخمسة دراهم، ويتعوّدون الصلاة.


سير أعلام النبلاء  ٢٩٧/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نسمات حزمية

من روائع الإمام الجليل أبي محمد علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم الأندلسي - رحمه الله تعالى - :
- " . . . وجملة الخير كله أن تلزموا مانص عليه ربكم تعالى في القرآن بلسان عربي مبين ، لم يفرط فيه من شيء تبيانا لكل شيء ، وما صح عن نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم برواية الثقات من أئمة أصحاب الحديث رضي الله  عنهم مسندا إليه عليه السلام ، فهما طريقان يوصلانكم إلى رضى ربكم عز وجل " .

- " من أراد خير الآخرة . وحكمة الدنيا ، وعدل السيرة ، والاحتواء على محاسن الأخلاق - كلها - ، واستحقاق الفضائل بأسرها ، فليقتد بمحمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وليستعمل أخلاقه ، وسبره - ما أمكنه - أعاننا الله على الاتساء به ، بمنه ، آمين " .

- " من أراد الإنصاف فليتوهم نفسه مكان خصمه ، فإنه يلوح له وجه تعسفه " .

-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله:

" وَهَا أَنا أخْبرك عَن نَفسِي وأوضح لَك مَا وَقعت فِيهِ فِي أمسي فَإِنِّي فِي أَيَّام الطّلب وعنفوان الشَّبَاب شغلت بِهَذَا الْعلم الَّذِي سموهُ تَارَة علم الْكَلَام وَتارَة علم التَّوْحِيد وَتارَة علم أصُول الدّين وأكببت على مؤلفات الطوائف الْمُخْتَلفَة مِنْهُم ورمت الرُّجُوع بفائدة وَالْعود بعائدة فَلم أظفر من ذَلِك بِغَيْر الخيبة والحيرة وَكَانَ ذَلِك من الْأَسْبَاب الَّتِي حببت إِلَيّ مَذْهَب السّلف على أَنِّي كنت قبل ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ وَلَكِن أردْت أَن أزداد مِنْهُ بَصِيرَة وَبِه شغفا وَقلت عِنْد ذَلِك فِي تِلْكَ الْمذَاهب :

وَغَايَة مَا حصلته من مباحثي ...
وَمن نَظَرِي من بعد طول التدبر

هُوَ الْوَقْف مَا بَين الطَّرِيقَيْنِ حيرة ... 
فَمَا علم من لم يلق غير التحير

على أنني قد خضت مِنْهُ غماره ...
وَمَا قنعت نَفسِي بِغَيْر التبحر "

[الشوكاني، التحف في مذاهب السلف ط الصحابة، صفحة ٢٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
 "والبعد من الله مراتب، بعضها أشد من بعض، فالغفلة تُبعد القلب عن الله، وبُعد المعصية أعظم من بُعد الغفلة، وبُعد البدعة أعظم من بُعد المعصية، وبُعد النفاق والشرك أعظم من ذلك كله."

الداء والدواء ص ٧٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

و من أنصف نفسه و عرف أعماله استحى من الله أن يواجهه بعمله، أو يرضاه لربه. و هو يعلم من نفسه أنه لو عمل لمحبوب له من الناس لبذل فيه نصحه، و لم يدع من حسنه شيئاً إلا فعله.

 طريق الهجرتين (ص467)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
فصلاح بني آدَمَ الإيمانُ والعمل الصالح ، ولا يخرجهم عن ذلك إلا شيئان :
أحدهما : الجهل المضاد للعلم فيكونون ضُلّالاً .
والثاني : اتباع الهوى والشهوة اللذين في النفس ، فيكونون غواةً مغضوباً عليهم ؛
ولهذا قال تعالى { والنجم إذا هوى ما ضل صاحبكم وما غوى } .
مجموع الفتاوى [15/242]✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه ﷲ تعالى :

"يا كثير الذنوب، قليل البكاء: ابكِ على عدم بكائك، كانوا يبكون مع التقوى وأنت تضحكُ مع الذُّنوب! ".

الخواتيم صـ ٢٥٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

ينبغي لمن سئل عن مسألة أن يكثر من الاستغفار؛ لأن الإكثار من الاستغفار يوجب زوال أثر الذنوب التي هي سبب في نسيان العلم والجهل.

(الخلاف بين العلماء / ص 37 - 38).
❖════◎●◎══  ═❖
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من مقدمة  كتاب " تقييد المهمل وتوضيح المشكل " لأبي علي الغساني الجياني رحمه الله 
المحققان علي العمران و محمد عزيز شمس 
( ص 82-83 ) :
لم يكن الحافظ ابو علي رحمه الله مكثرا من التأليف فإن عدد مؤلفاته التي ذكرت له لم تتجاوز العشرة وهذا في العرف لا يعد مكثرا من التأليف 
ولا تخضع كثرة التأليف وقلتها - لدى العالم - لمعايير واسباب ثابتة ومنظبطة بل لكل عالم أسباب خاصة تعود غالبا إلى طبيعة النفس وميلها إلى التأليف والجمع باعتباره - أي التأليف احد طرق العلم ونشره

كما يعود التأليف موهبة ورزقا فكم من عالم متضلع في العلم لم يرزق التأليف ولا حسنه !

واستحضر الأن ممن لم يرزق التأليف العلامة على بن محمود الحنبلي الحموي ( 828 ه ) قال الحافظ ابن حجر - قرينه - في " إنباء الغمر : ( 8/86 ) : 
ومع طول ملازمته للاشتغال ومناظرته للأقران والتقدم في العلوم لم يشتغل بالتصنيف وكنت أحرضه على ذلك لما فيه من بقاء الذكر فلم يوفق لذلك " أ ه 


وممن لم يرزق الملكة العلامة عز الدين بن جماعة ( 819 ه ) قال الحافظ ابن حجر - تلميذه في " انباء الغمر " ( 7/241 ) :
" وكان اعجوبة دهره في حسن التقرير ولم يرزق ملكة في الاختصار ولا سعادة في حسن التصنيف بل بين لسانه وقلمه كما بينه هو وآحاد طلبته " ا ه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السهيلي في " الروض الأنف " حدثنا ابو بكر بن طاهر عن أبي علي الغساني أن ابا عمر بن عبد البر قال له : أمانة الله في عنقك متى عثرت على اسم من اسماء الصحابة لم أذكره إلا ألحقته في كتابي يعني " الاستيعاب " 

   الذهبي في " السير ( 19/ 149 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

للدكتور شاكر محمود عبد المنعم في كتابه " ابن حجر : مصنفاته ودراسة في منهجه وموارده في كتابه " الاصابة " 
كتاب جيد في بابه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي  " وهو أكبر من أن ينبه مثلي على نعوته، فلو حلفت بين الركن والمقام لحلفت، أني ما رأيت بعيني مثله، ولا والله ما رأى هو مثل نفسه في العلم .



[ سير أعلام النبلاء، ٣٧/٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﻄﺔ رحمه الله:

 ﺃﻥ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻴﻦ للشيخ البرﺑﻬﺎﺭﻱ رحمه الله ﻣﻤﻦ ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺍﻡ ، ﻣﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺳﻜﺮﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺪﻋﻲ ( صاحب بدعة ) ، ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻋﻲ : ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺒﻠﻴﺔ ، ﻓﺮﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﺃﻱ "ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺍﻥ " ﻭﻗﺎﻝ :
ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺒﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﺻﻨﺎﻑ : ﺻﻨﻒ ﺯﻫﺎﺩ ﻳﺼﻮﻣﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ، وﺻﻨﻒ ﻳﻜﺘﺒﻮﻥ ﻭ ﻳﺘﻔﻘﻬﻮﻥ ، ﻭﺻﻨﻒ ﻳﺼﻔﻌﻮﻥ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻒ ﻣﺜﻠﻚ ﻭﺻﻔﻌﻪ ﻭﺃﻭﺟﻌﻪ  :Smile:  .

ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻘﺎﺕ 2/ 43

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مات شيخ النقاد عبد الرحمن المعلمي ( ت ١٣٨٦ هـ ) منكباً على بعض الكتب .

 الأعلام للزركلي ( ٣ / ٣٤٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شقيق بن إبراهيم -رحمه الله-:
"ليس شيء أحبَّ إليَّ من الضيف ؛ لأن رزقه على الله ، وأجره لي".

سير أعلام النبلاء (315/9)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﻦ اﻟﺨﻄﺎﺏ رضي اﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ:

ﺷﺎﻭِﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺃَﻣْﺮِﻙَ ﻣَﻦ ﻳَﺨﺎﻑُ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﺰَّ ﻭجل .
( بهجةُ المجالِس - صـ ٩٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

ومن أحب الأعمال إلى الله وأعظم الفرائض عنده الصلوات الخمس في مواقيتها ، وهي أول ما يحاسب عليها العبد يوم القيامة .

*مجموع الفتاوى (٤٣٣/١٠)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#أماتنا_الله_وإي  كم_على_السنة

 قال العلامة ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى-: 

((قُبُورُ فُسَّاقِ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ رَوْضَةٌ مِنْ رِيَاضِ الْجَنَّةِ، وَقُبُورُ عُبَّادِ أَهْلِ الْبِدَعِ حُفْرَةٌ مِنْ حُفَرِ النَّارِ، وَالتَّمَسُّكُ بِالسُّنَّةِ يُكَفِّرُ الْكَبَائِرَ، كَمَا أَنَّ مُخَالَفَةَ السُّنَّةِ تُحْبِطُ الْحَسَنَاتِ، وَأَهْلُ السُّنَّةِ إنْ قَعَدَتْ بِهِمْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ قَامَتْ بِهِمْ عَقَائِدُهُمْ، وَأَهْلُ الْبِدَعِ إذَا قَامَتْ بِهِمْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ قَعَدَتْ بِهِمْ عَقَائِدُهُمْ)). اهـ ▪️▪️

#المصدر: [إعلام الموقعين  (٣/ ٣٢٩)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

"كلما كان الرجل أتم إخلاصا لله كان أحق بالشفاعة، وأما من علق قلبه بأحد المخلوقين يرجوه ويخافه فهذا من أبعد الناس عن الشفاعة"

[اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم | صـ ٥٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"الجنة اسم للدار التي حوت كل نعيم أعلاه النظر إلى الله إلى ما دون ذلك مما تشتهيه الأنفس و تلذ الأعين مما قد نعرفه و قد لا نعرفه كما قال الله تعالى فيما رواه عنه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت و لا أذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب بشر )".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٨صـ٤٤٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابنُ القيِّم رحمه الله: "

لا يَختلف المسلمون أنَّ ترْك الصلاة المفروضة عمدًامن أعظمِ الذنوب ِ، و أكبر الكبائرِ، و أنَّ إثْمَه عند الله أعظمُ مِن إثمِ قتْل النَّفْس،و أخْذ الأموال، و مِن إثْم الزِّنا و السَّرقة و شُرب الخمر، و أنَّه مُتعرِّض لعقوبةِ الله و سَخطه ،و خِزيه في الدُّنيا و الآخِرة.


[ الصلاة وأحكام تاركها ص ٣١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( *يقال بنى فلان على أهله ، ولا يقال بنى بأهله ، ويقال اشتقت إليك،  ولا يقال اشتقتك* )

" فائت الفصيح "
( ص : 56 )
لأبي عمر الزاهد المعروف بغلام ثعلب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.              سجن المرأة

⛔المرأة التي تقول
 أنها مسجونة. .....!!!

قال العلامة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

 إن المرأة التي تقول :
إن بقاء المرأة في بيتها سجن .

أقول :
إنها معترضة على قول الله تعالى  :
 (وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ)
كيف نجعل ما أمر الله به سجناً ؟

لكنه سجنٌ على من تُريد 
•التبذل والالتحاق بالرجال ، 

وإلا فإن سرور البقاء في البيت هو
 السرور
•وهو الحياء ، 
•وهو الحشمة ، 
•وهو البعد عن الفتنة ، 
•وهو البعد عن خروج المرأة للرجال،
لأن المرأة إذا خرجت ورأت هؤلاء الرجال 
•هذا شاب جميل ، 
•وهذا كهل جميل ، 
•وهذا لابس ثيابا جميلة ، 
وما أشبه ذلك تفتتن بالرجال ، 
كما أن الرجال يفتتنون بالنساء .

فعلى النساء أن يتقين الله،
وأن يرجعن إلى ما قال ربهن وخالقهن ،
وإلى ما قاله رسول رب العالمين إليهن وإلى غيرهن ،

وليعلمن أنهن سيلاقين الله عز وجل ،
وسيسألهن ماذا أجبتم المرسلين ،
 وهن لا يدرين متى يلاقين الله ، 

•قد تصبح المرأة في بيتها وقصرها،
 وتمسي في قبرها ، 

•أو تمسى في بيتها،
 وتصبح في قبرها ، 

ألا فليتقِ الله هؤلاء النسوة.

______________________
(فتاوى نورعلى الدرب
شريط رقم٣٧١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وَخَيْرٌ جَلِيْسٍ فِي الزَّمَانِ كِتَابُ !!

ساق*ابن عبد البر بسنده في "جامع بيان العلم وفضله" (٢٠٢/٢):

أنّ أحمد بن محمد بن شجاع بعثَ غلامًا من غِلْمانه إلى أبي عبد الله بن الأعرابي - صاحب الغريب - يسأله المجيءَ إليه، فعاد إليه الغلام، فقال: قد سألته ذلك، 

فقال لي: عندي قومٌ من الأعراب، فإذا قضَيتُ أَرَبي منهم أتيتُ، قال الغلام: وما رأيتُ عنده أحدًا، إلاّ أنّ بين يديه كتبًا ينظر فيها، فينظر في هذا مرَّة وفي هذا مرة، ثم ما شعرنا حتى جاء، 

فقال له أبو أيوب: يا أبا عبد الله ! سبحان الله العظيم، تخلَّفت عنَّا وحَرَمْتنا الأُنسَ بك، ولقد قال لي الغلامُ: إنه ما رأى عندك أحدًا، وقلتَ: أنا مع قومٍ من الأعراب، فإذا قضيتُ أَرَبي معهم أتيتُ، 

❒ فقال ابنُ الأعرابي :

لنا جُلَساءٌ ما نَمَلُّ حديثَهم
                ألِبَّاءُ مأمونون غَيْبًا ومَشْهدا

يُفيدوننا من علمهم علمَ ما مضى
                 وعقلاً وتأديبًا ورأيًا مُسَدَّدا

بِلا فتنةٍ تُخشى ولا سوء عِشْرةٍ 
                 ولا يُتَّقَى منهم لسانًا ولا يدا

فإن قلتَ: أمواتٌ فلا أنتَ كاذِبٌ
               وإن قلتَ: أحياءٌ فلستَ مُفنَّدا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" الخليل بن أحمد الأزدي"

أخذ علم النحو عن أبي عمرو بن العلاء. واخترع علم العروض، ومعرفة أوزان أشعار العرب.

ويقال أيضا: إنه نظر في علم النجوم، وفهمه، فلم يحمده،

 وقال رحمه الله:
أبلغا عني المنجم أني ... كافر بالذي قضته الكواكب
عالم أن ما يكون من الأم ... قضاء من المهيمن واجب


 [ تاريخ العلماء النحويين للتنوخي، ص ١٢٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أعجب ما رأيته من الأبعاد الاخرى:


أن حَجَر ملك الموصل بدر الدين لؤلؤ على الملك ناصر الدين محمود بن عزالدين مسعود بن عماد الدين زنكي، فكان لا يصل إلى أحد من الجواري ولا شيء من السراري حتى لا يُعقب! ثم ضَيَّق عليه الطعام والشراب، ثم منعه الطعام والشراب ثلاثة عشر يوما حتى مات (630هـ) كمدا وجوعا وعطشا، وهو آخر ملوك الموصل من البيت الأتابكي. وكان الملك الرحيم قد أقامه عنده حتى تمكن وقويت شوكته، فلما خاف منه فعل ما فعل. [البداية 191/15].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية :

"إذا وجـد العبـد تقصيرًا في حق: القرابة، والأهل، والأولاد، والجيـران، والإخـوان، فعليـه: بالدعاء لهم، والاستغفار".

مجمــوع الفتــاوى ٦٩٧/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

~ ..
 قال المناوي رحمه الله تعالى:
《ينبغي للإنسان أن لا يحتقر أحداً؛ فربما كان المحتقر أطهر قلباً، وأزكى عملا، وأخلص نية، فإن احتقار عباد الله يورث الخسران، ويورث الذل والهوان》
️ [فيض القدير]
       ••┈┈••✦️  ️️✦••┈  ┈••

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

~ ..
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى:
《ما يزال التغافل عن الزلات من أرقى شيم الكرام، فإن الناس مجبولون على الزلات والأخطاء، فإن اهتمَّ المرء بكل زلة وخطيئة تعب وأتعب غيره.
 والعاقل الذكي من لا يدقق في كل صغيرة وكبيرة مع أهله وأحبابه وأصحابه وجيرانه》
️ [تهذيب الكمال]
       ••┈┈••✦️  ️️✦••┈  ┈••

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مالك بن دينار رحمه اللَّه تعالى :

من لم يأنس بِحديث اللَّه عن حديث المخلوقين فقد قلّ علمه، وعمي قلبه، وضيع عمره

روضـة العقلاء :(٨٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شريح القاضي رحمه الله : 
إني لأصاب بالمصيبة، فأحمد الله عليها أربع مرات، 

✨أحمد الله إذ لم يكن أعظم منها
✨وأحمده إذ رزقني الصبر عليها
✨وأحمده إذ وفقني للاسترجاع لما أرجو من الثواب، 
✨وأحمده إذ لم يجعلها في ديني. 

(الذهبي |سير أعلام النبلاء)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول مصطفى الرافعي -رحمه الله-:
"سرُّ السَّعادةِ أنْ تكون فيك القُوىٰ الداخليةُ التي تجعل الأحسنَ أحسنَ مما يكونُ، وتمنعُ الأسوأ أن يكون أسوأَ مما هو".

‏وحي القلم | ص52.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله "

في وصيته لابن الحبَّال:
لا تقصد رضا الناس بأقوالك
ولا أفعالك
فإن رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك
اليوم إن تُرضِ الناس يشكروك
وفي غد تُسخِطهم يذموك
انقضى عمرك بين شكرهم وذمهم
ولا حقيقة لأحدهما
بل إذا عرض لك أمر فيه طاعة الله أقدم عليه
ولو أن في قبالته ألفا يذمونك
فإن الله تعالى يكفيك شرهم
عملاً بما ثبت عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- وقد روي موقوفا ومرفوعا إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال: ((من أرضى الله بسخط الناس كفاه مؤونة الناس))
وإذا عرض لك أمر فيه معصية :
احذر ثم احذر أن تقدم عليه
ولو أن في قبالته ألفا يشكرونك
فإن الله تعالى يسلطهم عليك عملاً بقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال: ((من أرضى الناس بسخط الله عاد حامده من الناس ذاما)) وفي لفظ: ((وكله الله إليهم، ولم يغنواعنه من الله شيئا))..

قال ابن الحبَّال رحمه الله :ولقد وجدت والله في مدة العمر لهذه الوصية ثمرات عجيبة!!.


« النصيحة المختصة لابن الحبّال ٤٢-٤٣ »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال المبرد: ضاف رجل قوما، فكرهوه، فقال الرجل لامرأته: كيف نعلم مقدار مقامه؟ فقالت: ألق بيننا شرا حتى نتحاكم إليه، ففعل، فقالت للضيف: بالذي يبارك لك في غدوك غدا، أينا أظلم؟ فقال الضيف: والذي يبارك لي في مقامي عندكم شهرا ما أعلم.


 أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين، ص ٩٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"  قال السري: اعتللت بطرطوس علة الذرب، فدخل علي هؤلاء القراء يعودوني، فجلسوا، فأطالوا، فآذاني جلوسهم، ثم قالوا: إن رأيت أن تدعو الله؟ فمددت يدي، فقلت: اللهم علمنا أدب العيادة.


[ أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين، ص ٩٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

¶
مختار؛ومنتقى  :


‏( التصنيف ) على سبعة أقسام، لا يصنف عالم عاقل إلا فيها؛ وهي :
إما شيءٌ لم ُيسبَقْ إليه فيخترعه ،
أو شيءٌ ناقص فيتمُّه ،
أو شيءٌ مغلقٌ يشرحه ويُبيَّنه ،
أو شيءٌ طويل يختصره ،
أو شيءٌ متفرقٌ يجمعه ،
أو شيءٌ مختلطٌ يرتَّبه ،
أو شيءٌ أخطأ فيه مؤلفه فيصلحه.

[ أدب الدين والدنيا- ص١١ ] .


◾

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

والكتب كالبشر، منها ما تعرفه، ثمّ لا تُطيقه فتلفظه، ومنها ما تأنس به ساعةً من نهار، وقد تؤمّل فيه خيرًا، فتستبقيه في ركنٍ من نفسك، علّك أن تعود إليه يومًا، لكنّك تكشف من قريبٍ أنّه ليس بذاك فتعرض عنه، ومنها ما يخطف بصرك، ويعلق بقلبك، فإذا أنت منجذبٌ إليه، ومعقودٌ به، لا تكاد تُدير وجهك عنه، وكأنّه (سالم) ذلك الذي يقول فيه أبوه عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطّاب، رضي الله عنهم:
يُديرونني عن سالمٍ وأديرُهم ** وجلدة بين العين والأنف سالمُ

محمود محمّد الطّناحيّ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ما طبع لشيخ الإسلام مفردا وهو في مجموع الفتاوى وما ليس فيه للشيخ محمد عزير شمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبعد:
فهذه قائمة بأسماء كتب شيخ الإسلام التي طبعت مفردة وهي موجودة في مجموع الفتاوى ومواضعها فيه, وبعدها قائمة بما ليس في المجموع من الكتب, نقلتها من أوراق كتبها الشيخ محمد عزير شمس حفظه الله.

أولا / الرسائل المستقلة في مجموع الفتاوى:

1 - أحاديث القصاص (مختصره في: 18/ 122 - 128 , 375 - 385).
2 - الاحتجاج بالقدر (8/ 303 - 370).
3 - الأربعون حديثا (18/ 76 - 121).
4 - أقسام القرآن (13/ 314 - 328).
5 - أقوم ما قيل في القضاء والقدر والحكمة والتعليل (= الإرادة والأمر) (8/ 81 - 158).
6 - الإكليل في المتشابه والتأويل (13/ 270 - 313).
7 - أمراض القلوب وشفاؤها (10/ 91 - 137).
8 - الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر (28/ 121 - 178).
9 - أهل الصفة (11/ 37 - 70).
10 - إيضاح الدلالة على عموم الرسالة [= قاعدة في رسالة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإنس والجن] (ابن رشيق ص243) (19/ 9 - 65).
11 - الإيمان الأوسط (7/ 461 - 622).
12 - الإيمان الكبير (7/ 5 - 460).
13 - البغدادية فيما يحل من الطلاق ويحرم (33/ 5 - 43).
14 - التبيان في نزول القرآن (12/ 246 - 257).
15 - التحفة العراقية في الأعمال القلبية (10/ 5 - 90).
16 - تزكية النفس (10/ 625 - 640).
17 - تفسير سورة الأحزاب (28/ 424 - 467).
18 - تفسير سورة الإخلاص (17/ 214 - 503).
19 - تفسير سورة النور (15/ 280 - 427).
20 - تيسير العبادات لأرباب الضرورات (21/ 449 - 462).
21 - تفصيل الإجمال فيما يجب لله من صفات الكمال (= الرسالة الأكملية) (6/ 68 - 140).
22 - الجمع بين علو الرب وقربه (5/ 226 - 255).
23 - جواب أهل العلم والإيمان أن " قل هو الله أحد " تعدل ثلث القرآن (17/ 5 - 205).
24 - الجواب الباهر في زوار المقابر (27/ 314 - 443).
25 - الحجج العقلية والنقلية فيما ينافي الإسلام من بدع الجهمية والصوفية (2/ 286 - 361).
26 - الحسبة (28/ 60 - 120).
27 - الحسنة والسيئة (14/ 229 - 425).
28 - حقيقة مذهب الاتحاديين أو وحدة الوجود (2/ 134 - 285).
29 - الحقيقة والمجاز (20/ 400 - 497).
في آخرها زيادة في ط. الميلي وهي في المجموع (24/ 10 - 13).
30 - الحموية الكبرى (5/ 5 - 120).
31 - درجات اليقين (10/ 645 - 652).
32 - الرد الأقوم على ما في فصوص الحكم (2/ 362 - 451).
33 - (مختصر) الرد على الأخنائي (27/ 214 - 288).
34 - رسائل الشيخ إلى أصحابه وهو في السجن (28/ 30 - 59).
35 - رسالة إلى أهل البحرين [حول رؤية الكفار ربهم واختلافهم في صلاة الجمعة] (24/ 163 - 176 ثم 6/ 485 - 506).
36 - رسالة إلى نصر المنبجي (2/ 452 - 479).
37 - الرسالة التدمرية (3/ 1 - 128).
38 - الرسالة العرشية (6/ 545 - 583).
39 - رسالة في علم الباطن والظاهر (13/ 230 - 269).
40 - رسالة في معنى القياس (20/ 504 - 585).
41 - رسالة في الهلال (= بيان الهدى من الضلال) (25/ 126 - 201).
42 - الرسالة القبرصية (28/ 601 - 630).
43 - الرسالة المدنية في الحقيقة والمجاز في الصفات (6/ 351 - 373).
44 - رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام (20/ 231 - 290).
45 - السماع والرقص (11/ 557 - 586).
46 - السماع (11/ 587 - 602).
47 - الكلام على سؤال حول حديث دعوة أخي ذي النون: " لا إله إلا أنت ... " (10/ 237 - 336).
48 - سؤال عن الحديث المروي في الأبدال (11/ 433 - 444).
49 - السياسة الشرعية (28/ 244 - 397).
50 - شرح حديث: " إنما الأعمال بالنيات " (18/ 244 - 284).
51 - شرح حديث أبي ذر: " يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم ... " (18/ 136 - 209).
52 - شرح حديث عمران بن حصين: " كان الله ولم يكن شيء ... " (18/ 210 - 243).
53 - شرح حديث النزول (5/ 321 - 582).
54 - شرح كلمات من فتوح الغيب (10/ 455 - 548).
55 - صحة مذهب أهل المدينة (20/ 294 - 396).
56 - رسالة في الصفات الاختيارية (6/ 217 - 267).
57 - الصوفية والفقراء (= قاعدة في الفقراء والصوفية أيهم أفضل؟) (11/ 5 - 24).
58 - العبادات والفرق بين بدعيها وشرعيها (10/ 387 - 461).
59 - العبودية (10/ 149 - 236).
60 - العقيدة الواسطية (3/ 129 - 159).
61 - فتوى في القيام والانحناء والألقاب (1/ 374 - 377 , 26/ 311).
[مجلة البحوث الإسلامية, عدد 20/ 1407 - 1408/ 287 - 302].
62 - فتوى في النصيرية (35/ 145 - 160).
63 - الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان (11/ 156 - 310).
64 - الفرقان بين الحق والباطل (13/ 5 - 229).
65 - قاعدة في الاسم والصفات والأفعال من حيث قدمها ووجوبها (= قاعدة عظيمة في مسائل الصفات والأفعال) (6/ 144 - 184).
66 - قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة (1/ 142 - 368)
67 - قاعدة في الاسم والمسمى (6/ 185 - 212).
68 - قاعدة في الاعتصام بكتاب الله ووجوب اتباعه (19/ 76 - 92).
69 - قاعدة أهل السنة والجماعة في الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة وعدم الفرقة (3/ 278 - 292).
70 - قاعدة في تصويب المجتهدين وتخطئتهم وتأثيمهم (19/ 203 - 227).
71 - قاعدة في توحيد الألوهية (1/ 20 - 36).
72 - قاعدة في صفات العبادات الظاهرة (22/ 356 - 375) فيه نقص أربع صفحات.
73 - قاعدة في توحد الملة وتعدد الشرائع (19/ 106 - 128).
74 - قاعدة في الزكاة (25/ 5 - 40).
75 - قاعدة في القرآن وكلام الله (12/ 5 - 36).
76 - قاعدة في المعجزات والكرامات (11/ 311 - 362).
77 - قاعدة في مواضع الأئمة في مجامع الأمة (35/ 36 - 46).
78 - قاعدة نافعة في وجوب الاعتصام بالرسالة (19/ 93 - 105).
79 - القاعدة المراكشية (5/ 153 - 193).
80 - القرآن العظيم كلام الله (= البعلبكية = قاعدة نافعة في صفة الكلام) (12/ 117 - 161).
81 - قدرة الرب (8/ 7 - 57).
82 - القضاء والقدر (8/ 262 - 271).
83 - الكيلانية (12/ 323 - 501).
84 - مراتب الإرادة (8/ 181 - 196).
85 - " المرشدة " أصلها وتأليفها (11/ 476 - 491).
86 - قاعدة في الكلام على مسألة الأحرف التي أنزلها الله على آدم (12/ 37 - 116).
87 - (مسألة في) اتباع الرسول بصريح المعقول (10/ 430 - 453).
88 - مسألة في الفقر والتصوف (11/ 25 - 36).
89 - مسألة في العقل والنفس (9/ 271 - 304).
90 - مسألة القدر (منظومة) (8/ 245 - 255).
91 - المسألة المصرية في القرآن (12/ 162 - 234).
92 - مسألة في وضع الجوائح (30/ 263 - 302).
93 - المظالم المشتركة (30/ 337 - 355).
94 - معارج الوصول (19/ 155 - 202).
95 - مقدمة في أصول التفسير (13/ 329 - 375).
96 - [مكان] رأس الحسين (27/ 450 - 489).
97 - مناظرة حول الواسطة (3/ 160 - 193).
98 - مناظرة ابن تيمية لدجاجلة البطائحية (11/ 445 - 475).
99 - مناظرة في الحمد والشكر بينه وبين ابن المرحل (11/ 135 - 155).
100 - محنة شيخ الإسلام في سجنه (3/ 248 - 278).
101 - منسك ابن تيمية (26/ 98 - 159).
102 - (مختصر) نصيحة أهل الإيمان في الرد على منطق اليونان (9/ 82 - 254).
103 - نقض المنطق (4/ 1 - 190 ثم 9/ 5 - 81).
104 - الهجر الجميل والصفح الجميل (10/ 666 - 677).
105 - الواسطة بين الحق والخلق (1/ 121 - 138).
106 - الوصية الصغرى (10/ 653 - 665).
107 - الوصية الكبرى (= رسالته إلى عدي بن مسفر) (3/ 363 - 430).
108 - القواعد الفقهية النورانية (في مواضع مختلفة).
109 - المسائل الماردينية (في مواضع مختلفة).
110 - نظرية العقد (في مواضع مختلفة).
111 - سئل عن مسائل كثير وقوعها ويحصل الابتلاء بها ويحصل الضيق والحرج (مجموع 21/ 24 - 35 وتمامها في الفتاوى الكبرى 2/ 347 - 349).
112 - فصل فيمن أوقع العقود المحرمة ثم تاب (مجموع 29/ 420 - 424, ثم 281 - 292 = الفتاوى الكبرى 3/ 67 - 75 = مجموعة الرسائل الكبرى 2/ 221 - 233).

ثانيا / كتب لم تدخل ضمن مجموع الفتاوى:

1 - منهاج السنة.
2 - درء تعارض العقل والنقل.
3 - الصفدية.
4 - الاستقامة.
5 - جامع المسائل 1 - 6 (جمع محمد عزير شمس).
6 - جامع المسائل 1 - 2 (جمع محمد رشاد سالم).
7 - تنبيه الرجل العاقل.
8 - إقامة الدليل على إبطال التحليل.
9 - اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم.
10 - بغية المرتاد (= السبعينية).
11 - التسعينية.
12 - الرد على المنطقيين (يوجد مختصره في مجموع الفتاوى).
13 - الجواب الصحيح.
14 - شرح العقيدة الأصفهانية.
15 - الصارم المسلول.
16 - الكلم الطيب.
17 - الرد على البكري (= الاستغاثة).
18 - الرد على الإخنائي (يوجد مختصره في مجموع الفتاوى).
19 - المسودة في أصول الفقه.
20 - النبوات.
21 - نظرية العقد (= قاعدة في العقود).
22 - بيان تلبيس الجهمية.
23 - شرح العمدة.
24 - تفسير آيات أشكلت.
25 - قاعدة عظيمة في الفرق بين عبادات أهل الإسلام ...
26 - قاعدة في فناء الجنة والنار.
27 - المنتقى من عوالي البخاري.
28 - جزء فيه الأبدال العوالي.
29 - القرمانية.
30 - المسائل والأجوبة.
31 - المستدرك على مجموع الفتاوى.
32 - مختصر الفتاوى المصرية.
33 - الاختيارات العلمية من فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
34 - الرد على حزب البحر للشاذلي.
35 - جواب الاعتراضات المصرية على الفتيا الحموية.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وَخَيْرٌ جَلِيْسٍ فِي الزَّمَانِ كِتَابُ !!

ساق*ابن عبد البر بسنده في "جامع بيان العلم وفضله" (٢٠٢/٢):

أنّ أحمد بن محمد بن شجاع بعثَ غلامًا من غِلْمانه إلى أبي عبد الله بن الأعرابي - صاحب الغريب - يسأله المجيءَ إليه، فعاد إليه الغلام، فقال: قد سألته ذلك، 

فقال لي: عندي قومٌ من الأعراب، فإذا قضَيتُ أَرَبي منهم أتيتُ، قال الغلام: وما رأيتُ عنده أحدًا، إلاّ أنّ بين يديه كتبًا ينظر فيها، فينظر في هذا مرَّة وفي هذا مرة، ثم ما شعرنا حتى جاء، 

فقال له أبو أيوب: يا أبا عبد الله ! سبحان الله العظيم، تخلَّفت عنَّا وحَرَمْتنا الأُنسَ بك، ولقد قال لي الغلامُ: إنه ما رأى عندك أحدًا، وقلتَ: أنا مع قومٍ من الأعراب، فإذا قضيتُ أَرَبي معهم أتيتُ، 

❒ فقال ابنُ الأعرابي :

لنا جُلَساءٌ ما نَمَلُّ حديثَهم
                ألِبَّاءُ مأمونون غَيْبًا ومَشْهدا

يُفيدوننا من علمهم علمَ ما مضى
                 وعقلاً وتأديبًا ورأيًا مُسَدَّدا

بِلا فتنةٍ تُخشى ولا سوء عِشْرةٍ 
                 ولا يُتَّقَى منهم لسانًا ولا يدا

فإن قلتَ: أمواتٌ فلا أنتَ كاذِبٌ
               وإن قلتَ: أحياءٌ فلستَ مُفنَّدا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#همم 

بَقِيَ الإمام برهان الدين المرغيناني ( ت٥٩٣ هـ) في تأليف كتابه "الهداية شرح بداية المبتدي" ١٣ سنة وكان صائماً في تلك المدة لا يفطر أبداً .

 العناية شرح الهداية ( ١ / ١١) بتصرف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض:
من أوتي علماً لا يزداد فيه خوفاً وحزناً وبكاءً خليقٌ أن لا يكون أوتي علماً ينفعه، ثم قرأ: " أفمن هذا الحديث تعجبون، وتضحكون ولا تبكون"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*️ قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى :-*


*الصبر على الفقر مرتبة لايصبر عليها إلا الأكابر .*

( البداية والنهاية ابن كثير)


* قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :-*

* الواجب أن نُعلم أهلنا بقدر ما نستطيع، والتعليم كما يكون بالقول يكون أيضاً بالفعل، وربما وجود الإنسان معهم على الغداء وعلى العشاء وعلى القهوة يحصل به التعليم فيُسمي إذا بدأ ويحمد إذا انتهى ويجالسهم بالأُنس والانشراح.*

( التعليق على ص البخاري (٧٤/٣)


* ‏قال الإمام ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى. -*

 * المؤمن دائمُ الخوف والمراقبة يستَصغر عمله الصالح ويخشى من صغيرِ عمله السيء .* 

[ فتح الباري ١١/١٠٥ ]


‼️ *‏﴿فَمَن یَعۡمَلۡ مِثۡقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خيرا یَرَهُ: وَمَن یَعۡمَلۡ مِثۡقَالَ ذَرَّةࣲ شرا یَرَهُ﴾*‼️

* وهذه الآية فيها غاية الترغيب في فعل الخير ولو قليلًا، والترهيب من فعل الشر ولو حقيرًا.*

 ( تفسير السعدي )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية :

"إذا وجـد العبـد تقصيرًا في حق: القرابة، والأهل، والأولاد، والجيـران، والإخـوان، فعليـه: بالدعاء لهم، والاستغفار".

مجمــوع الفتــاوى ٦٩٧/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيّم:

"من الحكم العظيمة في وقوع الذنب من العبد : إرادته من عبده تكميل مقام الذل والانكسار، فإنه متى شهد صلاحه واستقامته شمخ بأنفه، وظن أنه ... وأنه ...! فإذا ابتلاه بالذنب تصاغرت عنده نفسه وذلَّت، وتيقن أنه... وأنه ... !".

طريق الهجرتين ٣٦٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أبو الفرج الأصفهاني صاحب كتاب "الأغاني":

قال العلامة / محمود شاكر :
"ولكني أظن أيضا أن لاستهتار أبي الفرج بالشراب، أثرا ظاهر في تأليف كتابه، مع تطاول المدى في جمعه وتصنيفه".

(طبقات فحول الشعراء)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*: " وأما " الزمخشري " فتفسيره محشو بالبدعة وعلى طريقة المعتزلة من إنكار الصفات والرؤية والقول بخلق القرآن ، وأنكر أن الله مريد للكائنات وخالق لأفعال العباد ، وغير ذلك من أصول المعتزلة ... وهذه الأصول حشا بها كتابه بعبارة لا يهتدي أكثر الناس إليها ولا لمقاصده فيها ، مع ما فيه من الأحاديث الموضوعة ، ومن قلة النقل عن الصحابة والتابعين "*انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (13 /386 ، 387) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال تاج الدين السبكي : " واعلم أن الكشاف كتاب عظيم في بابه ، ومصنفه إمام في فنه ، إلا أنه رجل مبتدع متجاهر ببدعته ، يضع من قدر النبوة كثيرا ، ويسيء أدبه على أهل السنة والجماعة ، والواجب كشط ما فيه من ذلك كله .
ولقد كان الشيخ الإمام [ يعني : والده الإمام تقي الدين السبكي ] يقرئه ، فلما انتهى إلى الكلام على قوله تعالى في سورة التكوير : ( إنه لقول رسول كريم ) الآية أعرض عنه صفحا ، وكتب ورقة حسنة سماها : سبب الانكفاف عن إقراء الكشاف.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي عن ابن حزم: "إنه رأس في علوم الإسلام متحر في النقل حافظ، إلا أنه لم تكن عنده ملكة المحدثين".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى 

" كلمة الوهابية، هي سياسة تركية للصد عن الإسلام الصحيح".
 سلسلة الهدى والنور (176)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

الحُزن يُضعفُ القَلب و يُوهنُ العزم و يضر الإرَادَة
و لا شَيء أحبُ إلى الشّيطان من حُزن المُؤمن .

الفوائد ص 56

#وجاهدوا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله: 

في بيانه لمعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اقرَأ و ارقَ و رتِّل كما كُنتَ ترتِّلُ في الدُّنيا فإنَّ منزلتَك عند آخرِ آية تقرؤُها) أي يحتمل أن تكون منزلته عند آخر حفظه؛ و أن تكون عند آخر تلاوته لمحفوظه

 حادي الأرواح ٦٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#فائدة

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ :.⬅️

" نحن ينقصنا في علمنا أننا لانطبق ماعَلِمناه على سلوكنا ، 
وأكثر ماعندنا أننا نعرف الحكم الشرعي .
أما أن نطبّق ، فهذا قليل ـ نسأل الله أن يعاملنا بعفوه ـ
وفائدة العلم هو التطبيق العملي ، بحيث يظهر أثر العلم على صفحات وجه الإنسان ، وسلوكه ، وأخلاقه ، وعبادته ، ووقاره وخشيته وغير ذلك ، وهذا هو المهم . .
.
وكم من عامي جاهل تجد عنده من الخشوع لله ، ومراقبة الله وحسن السيرة والسلوك ، والعبادة ، وأكثر بكثير مماعند طالب العلم !!"
..
الشرح الممتع166/7

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - عليه رحمة الله - :

"الشرك في هذه الأمة أخفىٰ من دبيب النمل ،

و هذا مقام ينبغي للمؤمنين التدبر فيه ".

【 الإستقامة  (٣٤٤/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ تيمية رحمه الله:

«ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻨﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻊ ﻓﻤﻦ ﺃﺣﺲ ﺑﺘﻘﺼﻴﺮ في ﻗﻮﻟﻪ أﻭ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ ﺃﻭ ﺭﺯﻗﻪ ﺃﻭ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ، ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ»

 |[ الفتاوﻯ ١١/٦٩٨ ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪الفروق بين المذنب والمبتدع:

✍يقول الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:
«ومعلوم أن المذنب إنما ضرره على نفسه، وأما المبتدع فضرره على النوع.
وفتنة المبتدع في أصل الدين، وفتنة المذنب في الشهوة.
والمبتدع قد قعد للناس على صراط الله المستقيم يصدهم عنه، والمذنب ليس كذلك.
والمبتدع قادح في أوصاف الرب وكماله، والمذنب ليس كذلك.
والمبتدع مناقض لما جاء به الرسول، والعاصي ليس كذلك.
والمبتدع يقطع على الناس طريق الآخرة، والعاصي بطيء السير بسبب ذنوبه.»

 الداء والدواء/ص:١٨٥/ط: مؤسسة الرسالة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الهمم العالية والنفوس الأبية

‏كشَف الإمام ابن عقيل الحنبلي رحمه الله العِمامةَ عَن رأسِه فإذا فيه شَيب، فقال تلميذٌ له: 

شِبْتَ يا شيخنا؛ وكان في الثمانينَ من عُمُرِه، فأنشد قائلاً:

ما شابَ عزمي ولا حَزمي ولا خُلُقي

ولا وَلائي ولا دِيني ولا كَرَمي

وإنّما اعتاضَ شَعري غيرَ صِبغتِه 

والشَّيبُ في الشّعرِ غير الشيب في الهِمَمِ

رحمهم الله تعالى وعوض الأمة خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- طرائف

" كان الحسن بن الإمام تقي الدين التميمي ( ت ١٠٠٥ هـ ) عاقاً لوالده ، فألف والده فيه رسالة سماها ( السيف البراق في عنق الولد العاق ) .

 [ كشف الظنون  ٢ / ١٠١٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قاال يونس بن عبدالأعلى - رحمه الله - : ما شبهت الدنيا إلا كرجل نام فرأى في منامه ما يكرهه وما يحبه ، فبينما هو كذلك انتبه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*صياح الاطفال*

تربية وتعليم العلماء


قال العلامة الفقيه إبن عثيمين رحمه الله : 

*"بعض الصبيان - وهذه مسألة انتبهوا لها إذا صاحوا صاح عليه أهل البيت : اسكت، اسكت، جاءك الفلاني، جاءك القط، ويسكتونه غصبًا عنه،  والأحسن أن يتركوه يصيح ؛ لأن هذا نوع من الحرية يفرج عما في نفسه،  وهناك حل وسط: أن تعطيه ما يلهيه، فلا تسكته بالقوة"* .

■شرح البخاري(348/13)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* لماذا نطالب بذكر المصدر ( الإسناد) ..؟!* 



*▪️قال الإمام ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*( يقال إن من بركة العلم أن تضيفَ الشيء إلى قائله ) .*

* الجامع : (٢/٩٢٢) .*


*▪️قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*(فمن اراد ان ينقل مقالة عن طائفة فليسم القائل والناقل ، وإلا فكل أحد يقدر على الكذب ) .*

* منهاج السنة : /(٥١٨/٢) .*


*▪️قال ابن المبارك - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*( الإسناد من الدين ولولا الإسناد لقال مَنْ شاء ما شاء ) .*

* المجروحين : (١/١٨١) .*


*▪️قال الإمام النووي - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*( ومن النّصيحة أن تضاف الفائدة الّتي تستغرب إلى قائلها ، فمن فعل ذلك بورك له في علمه وحاله ، ومن أوهم ذلك وأوهم فيما يأخذُ من كلام غيره أنه له ، فهو جدير أن لا يُنْتفَع بعلمه ، ولا يباركُ له في حاله ) .*

* بستان العارفين : (ص٢٩) .*


*▪️قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*( إننا في عصر كٓثُر فيه المتكلمون بغير علم ،، ولهذا يجب على الإنسان ألا يعتمد على أي فتيا إلا من شخص معروف موثوق ) .*

* لقاء الباب المفتوح : ( ١٦/٣٢) .*

 *_____________________________  __________*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمَامُ أبُو بَكر الآجُرِّي رَحِمَهُ اللَّه : 

•- مَن أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهِ خَيرًا : 
فَتحَ لهُ بابَ الدُّعاءِ ، والتَجَأ إلى مَولاهُ الكَريمِ ، وخافَ عَلى دِينِهِ ، وحَفِظَ لِسانَهُ ، وعَرَفَ زَمانَهُ ،

•- ولَزِمَ المَحَجَّةَ الواضِحَةَ السَّوَادَ الأعظَمَ ، ولم يَتَلوَّن في دِينِهِ ، وعَبَدَ رَبَّهُ تَعَالى ؛ فَتَرَكَ الخَوضَ في الفِتنَةِ ، 

•- فَإنَّ الفِتنَةَ يَفتَضِحُ عِندَها خَلقٌ كَثِيرٌ ، ألَم تَسمَع إلى قَولِ النَّبيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَليهِ وسَلَّمَ - ، وهُوَ مُحَذِّرٌ أُمَّتَهُ الفِتَن ؟ 

•- قَالَ : " يُصبِحُ الرَّجُلُ مُؤمِنًا ، ويُمسِي كَافِرًا ، ويُمسِي مُؤمِنًا ، ويُصبِحُ كَافِرًا " .

【  الشَرِيعَة - الآجُرِّي 】.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪️قيل للإمام المزني -رحمه الله-:
إنّ فُلاناً يُبغضك؛ فقال: 
ليس في قُرْبِهِ أُنس، 
ولا في بُعده وحْشة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو الدرداء: «نِعمَ صومعة الرَّجُل بيته يكفُّ فيها بصرَه ولسانَه، وإيَّاكم والسُّوق فإنها تلغي وتلهي»

 كتاب الزهد لوكيع (٢٥١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

°

ذكر بعضُ أهل العلم أنَّ أفضل صيغ الحمد [ الحمد لله حمداً يوافي نعمه و يگافئ مزيده ] ..

فقه الأدعية و الأذكار (١/٢٦٠) .️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه: 

 من تـــاب ونــدم أشبـــه أبــاه آدم
ومن أصــرّ واحتـــج أشبـــه عدوّه
إبليــس.

 مجموع الفتاوى(٢٠٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال_الشيخ_ابن_عث  يمين_رحمه_الله-:
‏إدخال السرور على من يعاشرك من أهل وأصدقاء وأقارب في حدود الشرع من حسن الخلق

مكارم الأخلاق ص30

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#ﻗﺎﻝ_ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ_ﺍ  ﺑﻦ_ﻋﺜﻴﻤﻴﻦ_ﺭ  ﻤﻪ_ﺍلله:
ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﻟﻺﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺍﻋﻲ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ، ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﺍﻧﻜﺴﺮ ﻗﻠﺐ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻓﻠﻴﺤﺮﺹ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﺒﺮﻩ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ؛ ﻷﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻓﻀﻼ ﻋﻈﻴﻤﺎ، ﻭﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﻟﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﻤﻌﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺎﻣﻠﻮﻩ ﺑﻪ.

[ﺷﺮﺡ ﺑﻠﻮﻍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻡ ١١-٣٣٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ #نصيحة]...

#قال_الشيخ_ابن_عث  يمين_رحمه_الله ...

️ إذا ورد النهي فاجتنبه ولا تسأل هل هو للتحريم أو للكراهة.

️ وإذا ورد الأمر فاتبعه ولا تسأل هل هو للوجوب أو للاستحباب.

️ فالصحابة رضي الله عنهم إذا كانوا أمرهم الرسول ﷺ بشيء لا يقولون يا رسول الله هل قصدت الوجوب أو الاستحباب .

️ يفعلون مباشرة وأشد الناس انقيادًا لأمر الله ورسوله هم أقوى الناس إيمانًا

️ ﴿إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ   [النور:٥١]

(لقاء الباب المفتوح / ١٦٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏دع الخلق للخالق عبارة باطلة ❌

  السؤال :
عند انكار المنكر بعض الناس يقول
دع الخلق للخـالق فهل هـذا الأمـر صحيح ؟

  الجواب :
لا ما يجوز هـذا الـكـلام ، المنكر يُـنكـر
ويبين للناس ولا يدع الـخـلـق يفعلون مايشآؤون
وخـلّ الله يحاسبهم لا ، أنت واجـب عـلـيـك تأمر
بالمعروف وتنهى ‏عن المنكر وتدعو الى الله، نعم

 الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله
 شرح إغاثة اللهفان (15\5\1438)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍  إِنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ وَرَثَةُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ :*

   *( خيرُ اﻹخـوان : أشدّهم مبالغةً في*
   *النصيحة )* .. روضة العقلاء - الإمام
   إبن حبان رحمه الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حيى بن يُوسُف الزمي، نِسْبَة إِلَى زم، بِفَتْح الزَّاي وَتَشْديد الْمِيم، وَهِي بُليدة بخراسان على نهر بَلخ، وَسكن بَغْدَاد،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

للعلامة أحمد بن احمد الوفائي الشافعي المعروف بشهاب الدين العجمي ( ت1086 ) رسالة بعنوان " " تنزيه المصطفى المختار عما لم يثبت من الآثار "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله عن الإمير الصنعاني: رأيته في المنام في سنة 1206 وهو يمشي راجلا وأنا راكب في جماعة معي،  فلما رأيته نزلت وسلمت عليه، فدار بيني وبينه كلام حفظت منه أنه قال: دقّق الإسناد وتأنق في تفسير كلام رسول الله ﷺ ، فخطر ببالي عند ذلك أنه يشير إلى ما أصنعه في قراءة البخاري في الجامع ، وكان يحضر تلك القراءة جماعة من العلماء ، ويجتمع من العوام عالم لا يحصون،  فكنت في بعض الأوقات أفسر الألفاظ الحديثية بما يفهم أولئك العوام الحاضرون، فأردت أن أقول له: إنه يحضر جماعة لا يفهمون بعض الألفاظ العربية، فبادر وقال قبل أن أتكلم : قد علمت أنه يقرأ عليك جماعة وفيهم عامة ، ولكن دقق الإسناد وتأنق في تفسير كلام رسول الله ﷺ ، ثم سألته عند ذلك عن أهل الحديث ما حالهم في الآخرة ؟ فقال: بلغوا بحديثهم الجنة، أو بلغوا بحديثهم بين يدي الرحمن الشك مني، ثم بكى بكاء عاليا وضمني إليه وفارقني، فقصصت ذلك على بعض من له يد في التعبير ، وسألته عن تأويل البكاء وللضم ، فقال: لا بد أن يجري لك شيء مما جرى له من الامتحان، فوقع من ذلك بعد تلك الرؤيا عجائب وغرائب كفى الله شرها. (البدر الطالع)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المؤلف كان يُعَدْ ليكون من أقطاب المشيخة النصيرية فاطلع على أسرار دين النصيرية ثم فضحهم بهذا الكتاب:
" *الباكورة السليمانية في أسرار الدولة النصيرية* "(طبع في بيروت سنة 1862م) .
المؤلف ترك ديانته النصيرية وتنصر على يد أحد المنصرين، وهرب إلى بيروت حيث أصدر كتابه الخطير هذا .. والذي لاتكاد تجده أبداً .. فهو من أندر النوادر. 
إشترى النصريون جل النسخ وأحرقوها
 فأصبح الكتاب نادرا
 ثم استدرجوا المؤلف إلى اللاذقية. فلما وصل انقضوا عليه واحرقوه حياً في احدى ساحات اللاذقيه كما ورد في دائرة معارف القرن العشرين لفريد وجدي .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

21/12

اسم أبي سُفْيَان صَخْر بن حَرْب ضد الصُّلْح ابْن عبد شمس ابْن عبد منَاف بن قصي الْقرشِي الأومي الْمَكِّيّ، أسلم لَيْلَة الْفَتْح، نزل الْمَدِينَة وَمَات بهَا سنة إِحْدَى وَثَلَاثِينَ، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان، وَهُوَ وَالِد مُعَاوِيَة.......

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وَقَيْصَر لقب هِرقل مَلَكَ إِحْدَى وَثَلَاثِينَ سنة، فَفِي ملكه مَاتَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم...............

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بْرَاهِيم بن مُوسَى بن يزِيد الْفراء أَبُو إِسْحَاق الرَّازِيّ، يعرف بالصغير........

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تَمَارى ثلاثةٌ في أجوادِ الإسلام 


فقال رجل : أسخى الناسِ في عصرِنا هذا عبدُ الله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب


وقال آخر : أسخى الناسِ عَرَابَةُ الأوسيّ 


وقال آخر : بل قيسُ بن سعد بن عبادة 



وأكثروا الجدالَ في ذلك وكَثُرَ ضجيجُهم وهم بفِناءِ الكعبة 


فقال لهم رجل : قد أكثرتُم الجدالَ في ذلك فما عليكم أنْ يمضيَ كلُّ واحدٍ منكم إلى صاحبِه يسألُه ، حتى ننظرَ ما يُعطيه ، ونحكمَ على العِيان



فقام صاحبُ عبد الله إليه ، فصادَفَه قد وضعَ رجلَه في غَرْزِ ناقتِه يريدُ ضيعةً له فقال : يا ابنَ عمِّ رسولِ الله 


قال : قلْ ما تشاء 


قال : ابنُ سبيلٍ ومُنْقَطَعٌ به


قال : فأخرجَ رجلَه من غَرزِ الناقة وقال له : ضعْ رجلَكَ واستوِ على الراحلةِ ، وخذْ ما في الحقيبة

*واحتفظْ بسيفِكَ فإنه من سيوفِ علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه* 



قال : فجاءَ بالناقةِ والحقيبة فيها مطارفُ خَزٍّ وأربعةُ آلافِ دينار ، وأعظمُها وأجلُّها السيف 




ومضى صاحبُ قيسِ بنِ سعد بن عبادة فصادَفَه نائماً ، فقالت الجارية : هو نائم ، فما حاجَتُكَ إليه 


قال : ابنُ سبيلٍ ومُنْقَطَعٌ به 


قالت : *حاجَتُكَ أهونُ من إيقاظِه ،* هذا كيسٌ فيه سبعُ مئةِ دينار ، واللهُ يعلمُ أنَّ ما في دارِ قيسٍ غيرُه



خذْه وامضِ إلى معاطِنِ الإبلِ إلى أموالٍ لنا بعلامَتِنا ، فخذْ راحلةً من رواحِلِه وما يصلِحُها وعبداً وامضِ لشأنِك 



فقيل : إنَّ قيساً لما انْتَبَه من رَقْدَتِه أخبرَتْه بما صنعَتْ ، فأعتَقَها .





ومضى صاحبُ عَرَابةَ الأوسيِّ إليه ، فألفاه قد خرجَ من منزلِه يريدُ الصلاةَ ، وهو يمشي على عبدين ، وقد كُفَّ بصرُه 



فقال : يا عَرَابة ، ابنُ سبيلٍ ومُنْقَطَعٌ به 



قال : فخَلَّى العبدين وصَفَّقَ بيُمْناه على يُسْراه


وقال : أُوَّاه أُوَّاه ، ما تركَتِ الحقوقُ لعَرَابةَ مالاً ، ولكنْ خُذْهما يعني العبدين 



قال : ما كنتُ بالذي أقصُّ جناحَيك 



قال : إنْ لم تأخُذْهما فهما حُرَّان ، فإنْ شئْتَ تأخُذْ ، وإنْ شئْتَ تَعْتِقْ



وأقبلَ يَلْتَمِسُ الحائطَ بيَدِهِ راجعاً إلى منزلِه


قال : فأخذَهما وجاء بهما ، فثبتَ أنهم أجودُ عصرِهم ، 





*إلا أنهم حكموا لعَرابةَ لأنه أعطى جَهْدَه .* 






ثمرات الأوراق لتقي الدين أبي بكر بن علي بن عبد الله بن حجة الحموي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان يحيى بْن سعيد خفيف الحال فاستقضاه أَبُو جعفر فارتفع شأنه فلم يتغيَّر حاله


فقيل له في ذلك فقال: من كانت نفسه واحدة لم يُغَيِّرْه المال ولا الإقْتار



أخبار القضاة لأبي بكر محمد بن خلف بن حيان بن صدقة الضبي البغدادي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رجل من جُلساء عُمر بن عبد العَزيز لرجلٍ سمعه يتكلَّمُ بكلامٍ أعجبه :


 لله أبوك! أنَّي أوتيتَ هذا العلم؟


فقال الرجل: إِنَّما قَصَّرَ بنا عن علم ما جهلنا تركنا العمل بما علمنا



*ولو أنَّا عملنا بن علمنا لأوتينا علماً لا نقوم له أبداً.*



الفوائد والأخبار لأبي بكر محمد بن الحسن بن دريد الأزدي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإسلام مبنيٌّ على التوحيد والاتِّباع
«والإسلامُ هو توحيدُ اللهِ وعبادتُه وحدَه لا شريكَ له، والإيمانُ بالله وبرسولِه واتِّباعُه فيما جاء به، فما لم يأتِ العبدُ بهذا فليس بمسلمٍ وإن لم يكن كافرًا معاندًا فهو كافرٌ جاهلٌ».
[«طريق الهجرتين» لابن القيِّم (٤١١)]
___________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏.

 قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

” و العبدُ كلما وسَّع في أعمال البر وُسِّع لهُ في الجنة، وكلما عمل خيرًا غُرس له به هناك غراس وبُني له بناءً وأُنشئ لهُ من عملهِ أنواع مما يتمتع به “.

حادي الأرواح (٤٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*

*" القلب لا يتوكل إلا علىٰ من يرجوه فمن رجا قوته أو عمله أو علمه أو حاله أو صديقه أو قرابته أو شيخه أو ملكه أو ماله غير ناظر إلىٰ الله كان فيه نوع توكل علىٰ ذلك السبب وما رجا أحد مخلوقًا أو توكل عليه إلا خاب ظنه فيه " .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍قال العلامة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله 

••وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي فرصة لكم تنتهزونها، ولا تتركوها للأشرار ودعاة الضلال.••

/أهمية العقيدة الصحيحة ٢٣/٧/١٤٣٧ /

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:⬅️
‏فأعظم أسباب شرح الصدر "التوحيد" ، وعلى حسبِ كماله وقوّته وزيادته يكون انشراح صدر صاحبه.
‏————-•
‏زاد المعاد ٢/٤١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جاء في طبقات الحنابلة (1/ 83):
قال ثعلب (الإمام النحوي) ت291ه: 
أحببت أن أرى أحمد بن حنبل فصرت إليه فلما دخلت عليه قال لي: فيم تنظر؟
 قلت: في النحو العربية فأنشدني أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل:

إذا ما خلوت الدهر يوما فلا تقل ... خلوت ولكن قل: علي رقيب
ولا تحسبن الله يغفل ما مضى ... ولا أن ما تخفى عليه يغيب
لهونا عن الأيام حتى تتابعت ... ذنوب على آثارهن ذنوب 
فيا ليت أن الله يغفر ما مضى ... ويأذن في توباتنا فنتوب.
✒️✒️✒️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال تعالى: ( إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف )

في هذه القصة دليل على أن من فر بدينه من الفتن، سلمه الله منها، وأنّ من حرص على العافية عافاه الله، ومن أوى إلى الله آواه الله، وجعله هدايةً لغيره، ومن تحمل الذل في سبيله وابتغاء مرضاته، كان آخر أمره وعاقبته العز.


الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في كتابه «فص الخواتم»، جمع محمد ابن طولون كل أنواع الولائم المعروفة عند العرب، والتي تنوعت بين 15 نوعًاوهي دليل كرمهم وجودهم: 
1-الوليمة للعرس
2-الخرس للولادة
3-العقيقة للمولود
4-الوكيرة لبناء الدار
5-الوضيمة للميت
6-النقيعة للقدوم من السفر
7-العذير للختان
8-المأدبة للأصحاب
9-الحذاق لختم القرآن
10-التحفة للزائر
11-القرى للضيف
12-النزل لمن نزل بك
13-الأخوة والفرع لأول نتاج الناقة
14-العتيرة لشهر رجب
15-الإملاك لعقد النكاح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يجب على طلبة العلم خاصة، وعلى الناس عامة أن يحرصوا على الاتفاق مهما أمكن؛ لأن مُنية أهل الفسق، وأهل الإلحاد أن يختلف أهل الخير؛ لأنه لا يوجد سلاح أشد فتكاً من الاختلاف.

[ ابن عثيمين - الشرح الممتع (٤/٦٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

" *ليس للإنسان أن يحضر الأماكن التي يشهد فيها المنكرات ولا يمكنه الإنكار؛ إلا لموجبٍ شرعي، مثل أن يكون هناك أمرٌ يحتاج إليه لمصلحة دينه أو دنياه، لا بد فيه من حضوره، أو يكون مُكرهاً*.
*فأما حضوره لمجرد الفرجة وإحضار امرأته تشاهد ذلك؛ فهذا مما يقدح في عدالته ومروءته إذا أصر عليه. والله أعلم*".

[مجموع الفتاوى ٢٨/ ٢٣٩].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- في ذم عقيدة النصارى:

" لو اجتمع عشرة من النصارى يتكلمون في حقيقة ما هم عليه لتفرقوا عن أحد عشر مذهباً ".

إغاثة اللهفان ٢٧١/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن بن صالح:

أدركت جارة لنا جدة، بنت إحدى وعشرين سنة.

صحيح البخاري مع الفتح  ( ٥ / ٢٧٦)

وذكر الشافعي: 
أنه رأى جدة  بنت إحدى وعشرين سنة، وأنها حاضت لاستكمال تسع، ووضعت بنتًا لاستكمال عشر، ووقع لبنتها مثل ذلك.

صحيح البخاري مع الفتح (٥ / ٢٧٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أشراط الساعة: ما وقع بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَإِنْ لم يكن قريبا منها جدا. 

ابن كثير، البداية والنهاية (١٩/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كما أن الساعة وما بقي من الدنيا لا يعلمه إلا الله، (فكذلك ما مضى من الدنيا لا يعلمه إلا الله). 

البداية والنهاية (٣١/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

روى الإمام أحمد حديثا وفيه ضعيف: 
"اللهم لا تدركوا زمانا لا يُتبع فيه العليم ولا يُستحيا فيه من الحليم، قلوبهم قلوب الأعاجم، وألسنتهم ألسنة العرب" 

المسند حديث رقم: ٢٢٩٣٠ والبداية والنهاية (٣٥/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يروى عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "إذا رأيت شحًّا مطاعا وهوًى متًّبعا وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه، فعليك بخويصة نفسك، ودع أمر العامة" رواه أبو دَاوُدَ وغيره

وصححه ابن كثير في البداية (٣٩/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" حدثنا يوسف بن عطية، قال: سمعت مالك بن دينار، يقول: بينما أنا أرمي الجمرة، إذا أنا بنافع مولى عبد الله بن عمر، فأخبرني عن عبد الله بن عمر، عن أبيه: «أنه رآه يرمي هذه الجمرة، وإن عليه لإزارا فيه ثنتا عشرة رقعة إن بعضها لمن ورق الأدم، وإن منها لما هو مثني قد خيط بعضه على بعض إذا قعد فقام من مجلسه يتنخل منه التراب»


[.تاريخ المدينة لابن شبة، ٨٠٤/٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* مِمّا قَرَاتهُ وأعجَبَنِي نَشرهُ *


 خير الناس من أشاع الخير عن العلماء وأذاعه ودافع عنهم..

قال الأمير محمد بن إسماعيل الصنعاني-رحمه الله*(ت 1182هـ):
*" لئيم الطلبة وخبيث الحضَّار عند العالم متتبع العثرات وكاشف العورات ودافن الحسنات وما أكثر هذا النوع -لا كثرهم الله-*

*فإنهم الذين أفسدوا معالم العلم وملأوا المواقف على العلماء أحاديث كاذبة ..*

*وبئس الجزاء أن يجازي التلميذ شيوخه بإشاعة هفواتهم وزلاتهم فإنه لا بد لكل جواد من كبوة ولكل صارم من نبوة ..*

*ومن ذا الذي ترضى سجاياه كلها ###.*
*كفى المرء نبلا أن تعد معايبه.*

*فخير الناس من أشاع الخير عن العلماء وأذاعه ودافع عنهم إن سمع قادحاً فيهم ".*
(التَّنويرُ شَرحُ الجامِع الصَّغِير 582/9)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

••

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله: 

مَن تغافل عن عيوب الناس، وأمسك لسانه عن
تتبع أحوالهم التي لا يحبون إظهارها: سلم دينه وعرضه، وألقى الله محبته في قلوب العباد ، 
وستر الله عورته، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل، 
وما ربك بظلام للعبيد.

 [الفواكه الشهية]

•

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الشيخ العلامة محمد علي ادم الاثيوبي رحمه الله تعالى*

وحاصل الكلام أن انقلاب الدنيا من النظام يؤذن بأن لا يتناسب فيها المقام، فلا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة عند العقلاء الكرام، كما أنشدت الملكة الحرقة بنت النعمان بن المنذر لما سبيت، وأحضرت عند سعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه -[من الطويل]:
فبينا نسوس الناس والأمر أمرنا ... 
إذا نحن فيهم سوقة نتنصف

فأف لدنيا لا يدوم نعيمها ...
 تقلب تارات بنا وتصرف

فهنيئا لمن جعل الدنيا كساعة، واشتغل فيها بالطاعة، قياما بأمر الحبيب، فإن كل ما هو آت قريب، قال تعالى: {اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون (١) ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربهم محدث إلا استمعوه وهم يلعبون (٢)}

البحر المحيط الثجاج ١/١١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حكم قول: "الحمد لله حتى يبلغ الحمد منتهاه".

♻️ قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك :
❌ "لا أصل لهذه الكلمة، وهي فاسدة من حيث المعنى، فلا منتهى لحمد الله".

✅ والصواب أن يقال:
"الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات".

والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏لقدماء النحاة العرب طريقة فعّالة للتغلّب على لثغة الراء، روي أن عبيد الله بن محمد بن جرو الأسدي النحوي العروضي كان يلثغ بالراء غيناً فقال له أبو علي الفارسي : ضع ذبابة القلم تحت لسانك لتدفعه بها، وأكثر من ترديد اللفظ بالراء، فَفَعل فاستقام له إخراج الراء من مخرجها ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏إن يونس لما كانت ذخيرته خيرا نجا بها: { فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين . للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون } [الصافات:143-144] وفرعون لما لم تكن ذخيرته خيرا، لم يجد عند الشدة مخلصا بل قيل له: { آلآن وقد عصيت قبل } [يونس:91] ،
فاجعل لك ذخائر خير من تقوى، تجد تأثيرها ..

 [ابن الجوزي]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين ۝ ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون ۝ ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون﴾ [الشعراء: ٢٠٥-٢٠٧]

قال العلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله : وهذه هي أعظم آية في إزالة الداء العضال الذي هو طول الأمل.
كفانا الله والمؤمنين شره

أضواء البيان

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
‏.
‏ننصح المرأة بألا تختار في النكاح إلا رجلاً صاحب دين وخلق، وألا تتعجل المرأة بقبول الخاطب حتى يبحث عنه من جميع الجوانب، ولا أعني أن المرأة لا تتزوج من لا يأتي شيئا من الذنوب، لأن هذا متعذر لكن سددوا وقاربوا.
‏.
‏فتاوى نور على الدرب - شريط ٢٧٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ - قال الإمام إبن القيم رحمه الله في معرض كلامه عن الذكر : 

أنَّه سبب اشتغال اللسان عن الغِيبة ، و النَّمِيمَة ، و الكذب ، و الفحش ، و الباطل .
فإنَّ العبد لابدَّ له من أن يتكلم ، فإن لم يتكلَّم بذكر الله تعالى و ذكر أوامره ، تكلَّم بهذه المحرمات ، أو بعضها و لا سبيل إلى السلامة منها البتة إلا بذكر الله تعالى .
و المشاهدة ، و التجربة شاهدان بذلك .
فمن عوَّد لسانه ذكر الله ، صان لسانه عن الباطل ، و اللغو .
و من يبَّس لسانه عن ذكر الله تعالى ، ترطَّب بكلِّ باطل ، و لغو ، و فحش .
و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .

 - [ الوابل الصيب   ...   ص 87 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

●| إذا طلب منك شيخك أو معلمك أن [تهجر] شخصا أو [تسقطه] فماذا تفعل؟

يجيبك الإمام الهمام شيخ الإسلام أبو العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

"؟إذا كان المعلم أو الأستاذ قد أمر بهجر  شخص، أو بإهداره وإسقاطه وإبعاده ونحو ذلك؛ نُظِر فيه:
- فإن كان قد فعل ذنبا شرعيا عوقب بقدر ذنبه بلا زيادة.
- وإن لم يكن أذنب ذنبا شرعيا لم يجز أن يعاقب بشيء لأجل غرض المعلم أو غيره.
وليس للمعلمين أن يحزبوا الناس ويفعلوا ما يلقي بينهم العداوة والبغضاء، بل يكونون مثل الإخوة المتعاونين على البر والتقوى".

 مجموع الفتاوى ١٥/٢٨-١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله :

والإلحاح على الله بتكرير ذكر ربوبيته 

"يا رب" من أعظم ما يُطلب به إجابة الدعاء .

جامع العلوم والحكم «197»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أهل البدع ساقطون عن رتبة الإمامة

«الذين يقتدي بهم الناس مِن بعدهم هم الذين كانوا يقتدُون بسلفهم الصالح من قبلهم، فالذين أحدثوا في الدين ما لم يعرفه السلف الصالح لم يقتدوا بمن قبلهم فليسوا أهلاً لأن يقتدي بهم مَن بعدهم، فكل من اخترع وابتدع في الدين ما لم يعرفه السلف الصالح فهو ساقط عن رتبة الإمامة فيه».

[ابن باديس «الآثار» (1/496)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#ما_معنى_الشبهة❓ 

فالشبهة في اللغة ( الإلتباس )

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

« الشبهة وارد يرد على القلب يحول بينه و بين انكشاف الحق ..
وإنما سميت الشبهة شبهة لاشتباه الحق بالباطل فيها ، فإنها تلبس ثوب الحق على جسم الباطل » 

[ مفتاح دار السعادة 443/442 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن  رحمة الله ((صاحب فتح المجيد)):

أجمع العلماء سلفا وخلفا من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة وجميع أهل السنة أن المرء لا يكون مسلما إلا بالتجرد من الشرك الأكبر والبراءة منه وممن فعله . 

((الدرر السنية 11\ 545))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" سنة ثلاث وثمانين وست مائة ه* "

وفيها توفي ابن المنير العلامة ناصر الدين أحمد بن محمد بن منصور الجذامي الجروي الإسكندراني المالكي قاضي الإسكندرية وفاضلها المشهور.

ولد سنة عشرين وست مائة.

 وبرع في الفقه والأصول والنظر والعربية والبلاغة وصنف التصانيف.

توفي في أول ربيع الأول.



[ العبر في خبر من غبر، ٣٥٢/٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏صلَّى حذيفة بن اليمان مرةً إمامًا ثم قال: «لتُصلنَّ وحدانا*أو لتلتمسنَّ لكم إمامًا غيري فإني لما أممتكم خيل إلي أنه ليس فيكم مثلي»
 شرح العمدة | لابن تيمية ١٤٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن أبي جحيفة رضي الله عنه قال:

 "أخذت بيد رسول الله ﷺ فوضعتها على وجهـي فإذا هـي أبـــرد من الثّلـــــج وأطيب رائحة من المسك".

صحيح البخاري ٣٥٥٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✔قال التابعي محمد بن واسع رحمه الله تعالى :

           "لو أنَّ للذنوب رائحةً 
    ما استطاع أحد أن يُجالسني"

مجموع رسائل ابن رجب || 1/88

اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا، واستر عيوبنا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*( وكان من أخلاقه ﷺ أنه جميل العِشرة دائم البشر يداعب أهله ويتلطف بهم ويوسّعهم نفقته ويُضاحك نسائه حتى أنه كان يسابق عائشة أم المؤمنين يتودد إليها بذلك )*

تفسير ابن كثير (1\466 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*في فضل العقل على غيره*


عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ قَالَ : { *فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا* } قَالَ : عَقْلًا .


أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة [٢٦٤٦٥] *بسند صحيح.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله :

احذرو الذنوب ،فإنها مشؤومة ، عواقبها ذميمة ،وعقوبتها أليمة، والقلوب المحبة لها سقيمة ،والنفوس المائلة لها غير مستقيمة ، والسلامة منها غنيمة، والعافية منها ليس لها قيمة ، والبلية بها -لا سيما بعد نزول الشيب - داهية عظيمة .

لطائف المعارف ١٠١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عشق مدنيٌّ امرأةً، وكان سميناً، فقالت له: تزعم انك تهواني وقد ذهبت طولاً وعرضاً، فقال: إنما سمنت من فرط الحبّ، لأني آكل ولا أشعر، وأشبع ولا أعلم. [البصائر والذخائر 7/ 227]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *قال إبن القيّم - رحمه الله:* 

*وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به : فحرام بالاتفاق ، مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم ، وصومهم ، فيقول : " عيد مبارك عليك " أو " تهنأ بهذا العيد " ونحوه ، فهذا إن سَلِمَ قائله من الكُفر : فهو من المحرمات ، وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب ، بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله وأشد مَقتاً مِنَ التهنئة بشرب الخمر ، وقتل النفس ، وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ، ونحوه*

 *أحكام أهل الذمة (٣/٢١١)*


● قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله:
*وكما أنه لا يجوز لهم إظهاره [أي العيد] فلا يجوز للمسلمين ممالأتهم عليه ولا مساعدتهم ولا الحضور معهم باتفاق أهل العلم الذين هم أهله*
 أحكام أهل الذمة (٢/٧٢٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⛔ *معنى كلمة كريسماس، أي : ولادة الرب ،  وهذا  شتمٌ لله ﷻ:*


● *قال الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي:*

*شتَمَنِي ابنُ آدمَ وما ينبغي له أن يَشتُمَني ، وكذَّبني وما ينبغي له أن يُكذِّبَني ،  أمّا شَتْمُهُ إيَّايَ فقولُه:*

*إنّ لي ولدًا وأنا اللهُ الأحدُ الصمد ، لم ألِدُ ولم أُولَد ، ولم يكُن لي كُفُوًا أحد*

*وأمّا تكذيبُهُ إيايَ فقولُهُ:*
*ليسَ يُعيدُني كما بَدَأَني ، وليسَ أوّلُ الخَلقِ بأَهوَنَ عليَّ مِن إعادته*

 *أخرجه البخاري في تفسير سورة (قل هو الله أحد) برقم (٤٩٧٤)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن القيم لأن فيها إقراراً لما هُم عليه من شعائر الكفر، ورضى به لهم ، وإن كان هو لا يرضى بهذا الكفر لنفسه، لكن يحرم على المسلم أن يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنّئ بها غيره، لأن الله تعالى لا يرضى بذلك كما قال الله تعالى:*
{ إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر وإن تشكروا يرضه لكم}
• - وقال تعالى:
{ اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً}
• *وتهنئتهم بذلك حرام سواء كانوا مشاركين للشخص في العمل أم لا*

 *مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين (٣/٣٦٩)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال شـيخ الإسلام ابن تَيمِية - رحمه الله:
*لا يَحِلُ للمسلمين أن يتشبهوا بهم في شيءٍ مِمّا يختص بأعيادهم ، وبالجملة : ليس لهم أن يخصوا أعيادهم بشيء مِن شعائرهم ، بل يكون يوم عيدهم عند المسلمين كسائر الأيام لا يخصه المسلمون بشيء مِن خصائصهم*
 مجموع الفتاوى (٢٥/٣٢٩)
• - *بِتَصَرُّف*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
*"إنشراح الصدر والإبتسامة في وجه أخيك من الأمور المطلوبة لِما فيها من إدخال السرور على إخوانك، وإدخال السرور على إخوانك من الأمور المُستحبة الّتي تُؤجر عليها لقول النّبي ﷺ: (كُلّ معروف صدقة)".*
( _تفسير سورة الذاريات ص١٩٢_).
 قيل:
*إحتقار عِباد الله يُورث الخسران، ويورث الذّل والهوان.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية 
- رحمه الله - :

" الناظر في الدليل 

بمنزلة المترائي
 للهلال ، 

قد يراه ، وقد لا يراه
 لعشى في بصره ، 

وكذلك أعمى القلب "

[ مجموع الفتاوى ( ٣٨/٤ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎#الأنس_بالقرآ  ن 
قال مالك بن دينار رحمه الله :
 " من لم يأنس بحديثِ اللَّه عن حديث المخلوقين؛ فقد قل علمه، وعمي قلبُه، وضيع عمره! "
روضة العقلاء: (١/٨٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

فَلَمّا بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ ﷺ اسْتَجابَ لَهُ ولِخُلَفائِهِ بَعْدَهُ أكْثَرُ أهْلِ الأدْيانِ طَوْعًا واخْتِيارًا، *ولَمْ يُكْرِهْ أحَدًا قَطُّ عَلى الدِّينِ، وإنَّما كانَ يُقاتِلُ مَن يُحارِبُهُ ويُقاتِلُهُ، وأمّا مَن سالَمَهُ وهادَنَهُ فَلَمْ يُقاتِلْهُ ولَمْ يُكْرِهْهُ عَلى الدُّخُولِ فِي دِينِهِ* امْتِثالًا لِأمْرِ رَبِّهِ ﷾ حَيْثُ يَقُولُ: { لا إكْراهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ } 
*وهَذا نَفْيٌ فِي مَعْنى النَّهْيِ، أيْ لا تُكْرِهُوا أحَدًا عَلى الدِّينِ*، نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ فِي رِجالٍ مِنَ الصَّحابَةِ كانَ لَهُمْ أوْلادٌ، قَدْ تَهَوَّدُوا وتَنَصَّرُوا قَبْلَ الإسْلامِ، فَلَمّا جاءَ الإسْلامُ أسْلَمَ الآباءُ وأرادُوا إكْراهَ الأوْلادِ عَلى الدِّينِ، فَنَهاهُمُ اللَّهُ ﷾ عَنْ ذَلِكَ حَتّى يَكُونُوا هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَخْتارُونَ الدُّخُولَ فِي الإسْلامِ.
*والصَّحِيحُ: الآيَةُ عَلى عُمُومِها فِي حَقِّ كُلِّ كافِرٍ، وهَذا ظاهِرٌ عَلى قَوْلِ مَن يُجَوِّزُ أخْذَ الجِزْيَةِ مِن جَمِيعِ الكُفّارِ، فَلا يُكْرَهُونَ عَلى الدُّخُولِ فِي الدِّينِ*، بَلْ إمّا أنْ يَدْخُلُوا فِي الدِّينِ، وإمّا أنْ يُعْطُوا الجِزْيَةَ، كَما تَقُولُهُ أهْلُ العِراقِ، وأهْلُ المَدِينَةِ، وإنِ اسْتَثْنى هَؤُلاءِ بَعْضَ عَبْدَةِ الأوْثانِ.

هداية الحيارى ( ١ / ٢٣٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فائدة لطيفة!*
قال تعالى :
 {وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَادٍ وَبَوَّأَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْ سُهُولِهَا قُصُورًا وَتَنْحِتُونَ الْجِبَالَ بُيُوتًا ۖ فَاذْكُرُوا *آلَاءَ اللَّهِ* وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } سورة اﻷعراف -٧٤

✍" فيه دليل:
 على أن *بناء القصور ليس بمنكر وأن البناء الطائل غير مؤثر في عبادة العابدين*،إذ أنه من المحال أن يُذكّرهم آلاء اللَّه في شيء بنيانه معصية ! 
وقد قال:{فَاذْكُرُوا آلَاءَ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ} 
ولو كان بناء القصور مُنكراً لكان داخلاً في الفساد لا في الآلاء!! " . 

[ القصاب - نكت القرآن ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل: سميت مزدلفة بالجمع أو جمع؛ لأَن آدم وحواء لما أُهبطا اجتمعا بها. 

النهاية في غريب الحديث (٢٩٦/١) والبداية والنهاية في حاشية التركي (٢٥١/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن القيم 
فائدة تقشعر لها الأبدان⬅️

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: 
" يؤدب الله عبده المؤمن الذي يحبه وهو كريم عنده بأدنى زلة أو هفوة، فلا يزال مستيقظا حذرا. وأما من سقط من عينه وهان عليه فإنه يخلي بينه وبين معاصيه، وكلما أحدث ذنبا أحدث له نعمة، والمغرور يظن أن ذلك من كرامته عليه ولا يعلم أن ذلك عين الإهانة، وأنه يريد به العذاب الشد‏يد، والعقوبة التي لا عاقبة معها.

"زاد المعاد ٣/٥٠٦ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

هناك فرق بين الرضا والصبر، فرق في الحقيقة وفرق في الحُكم، فإن الصبر واجب والرضا سنة، والفرق بينهما أن الصابر يحس بالألم ويحس بأنه خسر شيئا ولكنه يحبس نفسه عن الوقوع فيما يغضب الله عز وجل، فلا يلطم خدا ولا يشق ثوبا ولا ينتف شعرا ولا ينوح ولا يندب، أما الراضي فهو مطمئن غاية الطمأنينة أي لا فرق عنده بين أن توجد هذه المصيبة أو لا توجد.

(التعليق على المنتقى / ج1 / ص638).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

 ينبغي للإنسان أن يحرص أن يكون راسخا في العلم لا جامعا كثيرا منه؛ لأن العبرة بالرسوخ في العلم، فالإنسان إذا كان عنده رسوخ في العلم صار عنده ملكة يستطيع أن يقرب العلم بعضه من بعض، ويقيس ما لم ينص عليه على ما نص عليه، ويكون العلم لديه كالطبيعة الراسخة.

(تفسير سورة آل عمران / ص48).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال #ابن القيم رحمه الله :
فلا يُلقِي في الكُرب العِظام إلا الشِّرك ، ‏و لا يُنجي منها إلا 
#التوحيد.
 ‏الفوائد (٩٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ إِبْنُ الْقَيِّمِ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ـ  :*  

   *" الْجَنَّةُ تَرْضَىٰ مِنْكَ بِأَدَاءِ الْفَرَائِضِ،* 
*وَ النَّارُ تَنْدَفِعُ عَنْكَ بِتَرْكِ الْمَعَاصِيٰ،* 
*وَ الْمَحَبَّةُ لَا تَقَعُ مِنْكَ إِلَّا بِبَذْلِ الرُّوحِ،*

*[إِنَّ اللهَ اِشْتَرَىٰ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ] ـ سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ ١١١ ـ ".* 

*•|{بَدَائِعُ الْفَوَائِدِ ١١٨٢/٣}|.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• طُول الكتمانِ وترك تحريك اللسان بالرأي؛ مُضرٌّ بالْمَرْء كضرر الثرثرةِ بلا عقل.

محمود محمد شاكر | أباطيل وأسمار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍ قال سماحةالشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :*

*《لا يجوز للمسلم أن يسهر سهراً يترتب عليه إضاعة لصلاة الفجر في الجماعة أو في وقتها ، ولو كان ذلك في قراءة القرآن أو طلب العلم .》*

* مجموع فتاوى ابن باز   (٣٨٩/١٠)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم  رحمه الله:

خير أيام العبد على الإطلاق، وأفضلها، يوم توبته إلى الله .

 زاد المعاد 3 / 512

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سُئل ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 

أي أنواع الصبر أشق على النفوس؟ 

فأجاب رحمه الله : 

هذا يختلف، فبعض الناس يشق عليه القيام بالطاعة وتكون ثقيلة عليه جداً، وبعض الناس بالعكس الطاعة هينة عليه، لكن ترك المعصية صعب، شاق مشقة كبيرة، وبعض الناس يسهل عليه الصبر على الطاعة، والصبر عن المعصية، لكن لا يتحمل الصبر على المصائب، يعجز حتى إنه قد تصل به الحال إلى أن يرتد ـ والعياذ بالله ـ كما قال الله تعالى: {ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين} [الحج: 11]. 

تفسير سورة العصر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل: عمر الدنيا خمسون ألف سنة. لا يعلم ما مضى منها وما بقي إلا الله. 

البداية والنهاية (٤٠٣/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فنجدُ المُحبَّينِ إذا تكافَيا في المحبَّة، وتأكَّدت بينهما تأكُّدًا شديدًا كثُر تهاجُرهما بغيرِ معنًى. والفرقُ بين هذا وبين حقيقةِ الهِجرةِ والمضادَّةِ المتولِّدةِ عن الشَّحناءِ ومحارجةِ التَّشاجر: سرعة الرّضى. 

ابن حزم الأندلسي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه اللّٰه -:

المحروم نهارهُ في الشقا وليلهُ في النوم، وعُمرهُ في نفاد، ركب مركب القضاء للمحنة، ففي أصل تركيبة فساد،

ضيّعَ أيامهُ في الغفلة، وفي الكبر يَبْكِي على فائِتٍ لا يُعاد، فيا معشر المُذنبِينَ جدُّوا قبل الرحيل عن الأجساد.

بحر الدموع

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه:

"ما كانت الدنيا هم أحد قط إلا لزم قلبه أربع خصال:
فقر لا يدرك غناه
وهم لا ينقضي مداه
وشغل لا ينفد أولاه
وأمل لا يبلغ منتهاه".

: زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب - الحُصري.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن كثير - رحمه الله :

أول كلمة نطق بها المسيح وهو في المهد ﴿ إني عبد الله ﴾ ولم يقل : ابن الله .

التفسير [٦٧٧/٢] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مسلم :
ما رأيت مثل بني ام واحدة اشرافا ولدوا في دار واحدة ابعد قبورا من بني العباس :
عبد الله بالطائف، وعبيد الله بالشام، والفضل بالمدينة، ومعبد وعبد الرحمن بافريقية، وقثم بسمرقند، وكثير  بالينبع.
وقيل ان الفضل باجنادين وعبد الله باليمن.

در السحابة فيمن دخل مصر من الصحابة ص ٧٨.للسيوطي

فيه إشارة إلى كثرة جهادهم في سبيل الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ إِبْنُ الْقَيِّمِ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ـ  :*  

   *" الْجَنَّةُ تَرْضَىٰ مِنْكَ بِأَدَاءِ الْفَرَائِضِ،* 
*وَ النَّارُ تَنْدَفِعُ عَنْكَ بِتَرْكِ الْمَعَاصِيٰ،* 
*وَ الْمَحَبَّةُ لَا تَقَعُ مِنْكَ إِلَّا بِبَذْلِ الرُّوحِ،*

*[إِنَّ اللهَ اِشْتَرَىٰ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ] ـ سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ ١١١ ـ ".* 

*•|{بَدَائِعُ الْفَوَائِدِ ١١٨٢/٣}|.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه:
(إخراج الناس من السنة شديد" 
رواه عنه أبو بكر بن الخلال رحمه الله في السنة بإسناد صحيح 1/373،رقم: 513

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله :

احذرو الذنوب ،فإنها مشؤومة ، عواقبها ذميمة ،وعقوبتها أليمة، والقلوب المحبة لها سقيمة ،والنفوس المائلة لها غير مستقيمة ، والسلامة منها غنيمة، والعافية منها ليس لها قيمة ، والبلية بها -لا سيما بعد نزول الشيب - داهية عظيمة .

لطائف المعارف ١٠١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✒ السؤال: 

أخ يسأل عن الاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد ويقول: بعض الدعاة بالأمس القريب أجاز معايدة النصارى ضمنا في عيدهم إن بدؤونا المعايدة فما قولكم دام فضلكم؟

⬅ أولا مما ينبغي أن يعلم أن الحقائق التاريخية تقضي بأن الكريسماس هذا ليس هو عيدا للنصارى وإنما هو لليونان، وأدخل قصرا وتحريفا في دين النصارى.

⬅ وعيسى عليه السلام لم يأت بالدعوة إلى الفساد، وإلى شرب الخمر، ومعاقرة الخمر، والرقص مع النساء في هذه الليالي التي تغضب رب الأرض والسموات.

⬅ ثم في الإنجيل ظفرت على إثر تحقيقي (لفتاوى البلقيني) وقد سئل عن حكم الخمر في دين النصارى واليهود فأفتى بالحرمة، أن الخمر كانت حراما في دين النصارى واليهود.

⬅ واضطررت أن اقرأ العهد القديم والجديد فظفرت بأكثر من أربعين موطنا في الإنجيل فيها حرمة الخمر.

⬅ وفي الإنجيل أيضا أن المرأة في الكنيسة لا تتكلم بمحضر الرجال.

⬅ وفي الإنجيل أيضا أن المرأة التي تخرج حاسرة الرأس يحلق شعرها.

⬅ هذا دين النصارى.

✅ والكريسماس هذا ليس من دين النصارى في شيء.

⬅ ومما يؤكد خطأ ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام وأنه في شهر كانون الثاني مواطن في كتاب الله عزوجل منها:

✒ قوله تعالى: فأجاءها المخاض إلى جذع النخلة.

↩ فلو كان ميلاد عيسى في الشتاء في شهر واحد لكان المخاض الجأها إلى مغارة أو إلى بيت.

↩ والمرأة الضعيفة لا تلد تحت شجرة ،تحت جذع نخلة في الشتاء، هذا لا يكون أبدا في الشتاء.

✒ وكذلك قوله تعالى: أن هزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا.

↩ والرطب لا يكون في شهر واحد أبدا، وإنما يكون في الصيف.

✒ وكذلك قول الله عز وجل: وقد جعل ربك تحتك سريا.

↩ والسري هو الجدول من الماء.

↩ والإنسان في الشتاء ولا سيما المرأة التي تلد لا يكون تحت قدميها ماء، فإن هذا الماء يبردها.

⬅ والخبراء فيمن هم على دين النصارى، وكذلك من كتب في تاريخ النصارى يجزمون بأن عيسى عليه السلام لم يولد في الشتاء، وأن عيسى عليه السلام ولد قبل التأريخ الذي قد حدد له.

⤵️ فإذن:

⬅ عيد الكريسماس ليس من دين الله أولا، ( لا دين الاسلام ولا دين النصارى ).

⬅ ثانيا: لم يكن شتاءً وإنما كان صيفا فيما يتبادر من القرآن.

⬅ ثالثا: فسر غير واحد من التابعين لما اتسعت بقعة الاسلام وظهرت بعض أعياد الكافرين قول الله تعالى: والذين يجتنبون الزور، فقالوا أعياد الكافرين، وبلا شك أن أعياد الكافرين من الزور.

⬅ رابعا: ذكر الامام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه ( احكام أهل الذمة ) إجماع المسلمين قاطبة من غير خلاف على حرمة تهنئة المشركين وبما فيهم النصارى بأعيادهم.

⬅ خامسا: لما تهنئ النصراني بعيده ماذا تقول له؟

⤵️ ما هو فحوى ومعنى تهنئتك؟

☝ تقول له مبروك (مبارك) ميلاد الرب اليوم.

☝ مبروك (مبارك) الرب ولد اليوم.

✒ نعم أمرنا بالإحسان للنصارى والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:

"من قتل ذميا لم يرح رائحة الجنة".

⬅ وجوز لنا الشرع أن نأكل ذبائحهم وأن نتزوج المحصنات من نسائهم، وإن عاشوا في بلادنا فلهم ما لنا، وعليهم ما علينا.

 ولكن كما أنني أرد الباطل الذي عند المسلم لا سيما فيما يخص عقيدته، فإن ردي للباطل عند غيره من باب أولى وأحرى.

✒ فمن زعم أن الله قد ولد، وأن تبارك بولادة الرب فوالذي نفسي بيده، كما قال ابن القيم: فعل الكبائر مجتمعة أهون عند الله من هذا.

⤵️ وأخيرا:

⬅ إذا صح الإجماع وقدنقله عدد كبير وجمع غفير من علمائنا فماذا للخلوف وماذا للمهزومين وماذا للمتأخرين الذين يخدمون ود الغير، والغير لا يسأل عنهم ولا يبالي بهم.

وإلى الله المشتكى ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

☝ فهذه من مظاهر الانبطاح على الوجه والانهزام بالنفس.
مشهور حسن

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{وَمَاۤ ءَاتَاكُمُ ٱلرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ}[الحشر 7]

‏سُئل ابن خزيمة :
‏"من أين أوتيت هذا العلم ؟ فقال : قال رسول الله ﷺ : ماء زمزم لما شرب له ، وإني لمّا شربت ماء زمزم سألت الله علماً نافعاً"
‏(تذكرة الحفاظ ص 721)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ويقول الإمام الحافظ الذهبي - رحمه الله - في كتابه القيم:
 (تشبُّه الخسيس بأهل الخميس): 

(وأيُّ مُنكر أعظم من مشاركة اليهود والنصارى في أعيادهم، ومواسمهم، ويصنع كما يصنعون من خبز الأقراص، وشراء البخور، وخضاب النساء والأولاد، وصبغ البيض، وتجديد الكسوة، والخروج إلى ظاهر البلد بزيِّ التَّبَهرُجِ، وشُطوطِ الأنهار.

*

ولا يشابهوننا في أعيادنا، ولا يفعلون كما نفعلُ، فبأيِّ وجهٍ تلقى وجه نبيِّك غدًا يوم القيامة، وقد خالفت سنَّتهُ، وفعلتَ فعلَ القومِ الكافرين الضالين أعداء الدين؟!

*

فإن قال قائل: إنما نفعل ذلك لأجل الأولاد الصغار والنساء؟ فيقال له: أسوأ الناس حالاً من أرضى أهله وأولاده بما يسخط الله عليه.

*

فينبغي للمسلم أن يسد هذا الباب أصلاً ورأسًا، ويُنَفِّرَ أهلهُ وأولاده من فعْل الشيء من ذلك، فإن الخير عادة، وتجنُّب البدع عبادةٌ.

*

ولا يقول جاهلٌ: أُفرِح أطفالي، أفما وجدتَ يا مسلم ما تفرحهم به إلا بما يسخط الرحمن، ويرضي الشيطان، وهو شعار الكفر والطغيان؟! فبئس المربي أنت! ولكن هكذا تربيت!) . ص 37

----------

